# TiVo 'Glo' Remote



## glenbo

I've just purchased a TIVO for my parents in law.

Both over 60 and was going to get them a new remote (from tivoheaven) to go with the unit.

Just wondering how people have found the new Glo remote and if its suitable for those over 60 (They currently have a large button - all in one remote for everything else.)

Thoughts?


----------



## johala_reewi

Glo remote is fine. A little bigger than the normal peanut but the keys light up which is handy in the dark. Only downside is you have to press a button to get them to light up so you can see which button to press. Buttons are not particularly large but the SELECT button is in the middle of the cursor keys instead of underneath it which I find very handy. Takes 4 x AAA batteries which can be tricky to get in and out. Some of the keys can be programmed (learn from existing remote) to operate the TV (like volume control) which is great if your TV isn't on the list of supported codes. Guide and Info buttons give direct access to EPG data instead of having to use the LiveTV button.


----------



## Pete77

I would buy one if only www.9thtee.com had more sensible shipping rates for a single very light item.

Instead they have a pricing sructure for international shipping which makes it possible for Tivoheaven to import them in bulk for little over 25 quid each and then sell them on to us at a very large markup.:down:

The unsighted citrus won't even offer them any cheaper to his old chums here on the Tivocommunity UK section of the forum.


----------



## cwaring

johala_reewi said:


> Guide and Info buttons give direct access to EPG data instead of having to use the LiveTV button.


Except that you have to be in LiveTV to use the EPG anyway


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Except that you have to be in LiveTV to use the EPG anyway


Surely its just that the Live Tv button no longer has a dual use depending on where you started from?


----------



## 6022tivo

Just want to add. 

Now using my Pioneer internal Speakers rather than a AMP, using the search codes on the silver peanut would not control the TV.

Dug my old Black Peanut out, did the same search, and it controls it great.

The black peanuts must have a different remote code database chipset..

Happy Days..


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Instead they have a pricing sructure for international shipping which makes it possible for Tivoheaven to import them in bulk for little over 25 quid each and then sell them on to us at a very large markup.:down:


Hey, thanks for the plug... I think 



Pete77 said:


> The unsighted citrus won't even offer them any cheaper to his old chums here on the Tivocommunity UK section of the forum.


That depends on who *I* consider to be my chums


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Hey, thanks for the plug... I think


I think its what known in the jargon as a "double-edged sword" or is it a "back-handed complement" 

But seriously its tempting to get one but I already have four silver remotes (two of these belong to other Tivos from my main Tivo) and one black Philips one so do I really need any more.

On the other hand being one of the exclusive few to use a US Tivo remote and having a way to turn the tv back on after using the Standby button on the Tivo remote is quite tempting. But then no VCR button - I use this quite a lot due to my Freeview box going via RF as a secondary source to the Tivo but my also having a secondary Scart cable from the Video socket on the Freeview (Netgem) box to the VCR socket of the Tivo (to avoid the Scart to RF remodulator loss in quality when watching live).


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> The black peanuts must have a different remote code database chipset..


Indeed they do.

When I first got my black peanut I had to put in the mode that goes through all thousand codes or so and go through about 600 till I found one that controls my Philips tv. Ironic really what with the black remote being branded Philips too but not supporting UK Philips tvs by default.

The UK Tivo Philips codes were no use at all on the black peanut.


----------



## Pete77

I see the price at www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm for a Glo remote is now down to only 44.99USD.

Allowing for a Dollar to Sterling rate of 2 to 1 this means Tivoheaven is charging an almost 100% markup if they buy 30 remotes or more at a time (when the bulk postage cost per remote to the UK is then less than £1).


----------



## cwaring

I'm assuming there'll be at least import duty as well, and possibly VAT? It all adds up


----------



## RichardJH

> Tivoheaven is charging an almost 100% markup


Pete once again your apparent criticism of someone elses business acumen takes yet another thread off topic.
Do you stand outside Tescos telling all how immoral it is for them to make a profit.


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete once again your apparent criticism of someone elses business acumen takes yet another thread off topic.
> Do you stand outside Tescos telling all how immoral it is for them to make a profit.


Excuse me but this thread is specifically about Glo Remotes bought from Tivoheaven so how I can possibly be off topic. It seems to me that Off Topic is all too often used as an excuse by life's non democrats in this forum to try to silence any opinion that does not coincide with their own.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> I'm assuming there'll be at least import duty as well, and possibly VAT? It all adds up


It is generally reported that 9th Tee normally package their goods in such a way that they do not attract UK customs attention due to the value of goods shipped and/or the fact they may even be indicated as being a gift. Also they may perhaps avoid the use of a carrier like Parcelforce International who immorally try to ensure that customs is charged on all arriving UK arriving packages so they can then detain them and hold them to ransom while sending the addressee a postcard demanding payment of not only VAT and customs duty but their own iniquitous fee for paying their charge of around £11 flat rate for paying customs duty, even if the duty is only £2. Needless to say you can only pay this via an 0870 number where there is a long wait.

But as I understand it packages from 9th Tee are normally delivered without the need for any duty at all to be paid. 9th Tee perhaps ship with FedEx or UPS etc who do not try to rip their customers off on small items by making an extra living out of charging exorbitant customs duty payment fees.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Allowing for a Dollar to Sterling rate of 2 to 1 this means Tivoheaven is charging an almost 100% markup if they buy 30 remotes or more at a time (when the bulk postage cost per remote to the UK is then less than £1).


You have claimed in an earlier thread to have some kind of economics qualification. I guess it was a long time ago, and you've forgotten that pricing is determined by what the market will bear, not a % markup on input costs.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> It is generally reported that 9th Tee normally package their goods in such a way that they do not attract UK customs attention due to the value of goods shipped and/or the fact they may even be indicated as being a gift. Also they may perhaps avoid the use of a carrier like Parcelforce International who immorally try to ensure that customs is charged on all arriving UK arriving packages so they can then detain them and hold them to ransom while sending the addressee a postcard demanding payment of not only VAT and customs duty but their own iniquitous fee for paying their charge of around £11 flat rate for paying customs duty, even if the duty is only £2. Needless to say you can only pay this via an 0870 number where there is a long wait.
> 
> But as I understand it packages from 9th Tee are normally delivered without the need for any duty at all to be paid. 9th Tee perhaps ship with FedEx or UPS etc who do not try to rip their customers off on small items by making an extra living out of charging exorbitant customs duty payment fees.


It's "immoral" for Parcelforce to do this, but not "immoral" to use another shipper which avoids paying the duty and VAT which you owe? Curious.

Since Parcelforce is owned by HM Government, they are always going to insist on paying the duties and VAT. That's a pain and a good reason to use another carrier, but it's hardly "immoral".

Oh, and the charge is actually £8, and while I hate to tread on another of your hobbyhorses, you can pay it online no need to pay for a phone call.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> You have claimed in an earlier thread to have some kind of economics qualification. I guess it was a long time ago, and you've forgotten that pricing is determined by what the market will bear, not a % markup on input costs.


I have not forgotten that the market only works perfectly when there is a perfect supply of information and there are no structural impediments that distort the working of the market.

Sadly here there are numerous distortions of the market in place:-

(a) Tivo Inc refuses to accept non US credit cards for their accessories

(b) Many Uk customers may be aware of Tivoheaven but not aware of 9th Tee

(c) 9th Tee does not appear to have a rational pricing structure for international freighting unless they use a courier service who impose a high fixed minimum charge on a shipment.

(d) Due to the above Tivoheaven effectively has a monopoly in supplying these remotes in the UK unless one of the other Tivo goods suppliers such as Tivoland, Tivo Central or Andrew McCandless choose to also order in bulk from 9th Tee and supply in the UK marketplace

(e) As Tivoheaven is a monopolist they will therefore force up prices to whatever price they choose although the number of units sold will vary in relation to the price charged unless demand for this product is especially inelastic because it is not a good that has many near substitutes (universal learning remotes being the nearest) or that consumers can easily go without.

Tivoheaven is behaving as a monopolist will do in some cases but has set their prices at such a level that it is inhibiting demand that might exist (for instance from me) if their price was closer to the true cost of supply of the product in the USA.

See I don't think I forgot any of my Economics. Its just that I have a more complex understanding of them than you may possibly do. Actually your versions sounds more like Business School/MBA to me than Economics.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> It's "immoral" for Parcelforce to do this, but not "immoral" to use another shipper which avoids paying the duty and VAT which you owe? Curious.
> 
> Since Parcelforce is owned by HM Government, they are always going to insist on paying the duties and VAT. That's a pain and a good reason to use another carrier, but it's hardly "immoral".


Its fair enough they charge the actual duty due (expect that it has not historically been considered cost effective by customs to collect amounts of duty this small when they bore the cost) but now that Parcelforce levy a further arbitrary flat fee on top of the fee that the government is already charging. Charging a further flat rate charge you cannot avoid to pay a tax already due - that has to be New Labour at its best for stealth taxes. and I bet it didn't happen under the previous Conservative government

You will note I am not the only one to feel that this behaviour by Parcelforce and HM Customs duty is unethical and that HM Customs is in effect increasing its revenue take artificially by not having to itself bear the costs inherent in collecting duty. Also Parcelforce are happy because they charge the customer far more than it actually costs to collect and pass on the duty given that the postman was going to come and buzz on your door to deliver the parcel anyway. Another Allan Leighton hidden revenue stream:-

See www.moneysupermarket.com/community/forums/p/10938/parcelforce-clearance-ransom-charge-59680.aspx

As ever it is the citizen consumer under New Labour who is shafted in the most shamelessly exploitative way.


----------



## TCM2007

Nice bit of patronising in the last paragraph.

You were clearly implying that a 100&#37; markup was in some way terrible or outrageous. I was merely pointing out that that is nonsense.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Nice bit of patronising in the last paragraph.


Not at all.

It was just that I was considering the economic rationale from a consumerist perspective and you were understanding it from a businessman perspective of "charge every last cent you can get away with for as long as you can get away with it".


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Its fair enough they charge the actual duty due (expect that it has not historically been considered cost effective by customs to collect amounts of duty this small when they bore the cost) but not that Parcelforce levy a further arbitrary flat fee on top of the fee that the government is already charging. Charging a further flat rate charge you cannot avoid to pay a tax already due - that has to be New Labour at its best for stealth taxes. and I bet it didn't happen under the previous Conservative government
> 
> You will note I am not the only one to feel that this behaviour by Parcelforce and HM Customs duty is unethical and that HM Customs is in effect increasing its revenue take artificially by not having to itself bear the costs inherent in collecting duty. Also Parcelforce are happy because they charge the customer far more than it actually costs to collect and pass on the duty given that the postman was going to come and buzz on your door to deliver the parcel anyway. Another Allan Leighton hidden revenue stream:-
> 
> See www.moneysupermarket.com/community/forums/p/10938/parcelforce-clearance-ransom-charge-59680.aspx
> 
> As ever it is the citizen consumer under New Labour who is shafted in the most shamelessly exploitative way.


I certainly would try to avoid Parcelforce for this reason, but I'm not clear how they could act any different, given that they are Government owned and therefore cannot allow just goods to be imported without the payment of the duty and VAT as the private couriers do.

What alternative method could there be, other than automatic payment and subsequent recovery? I don't know what the costs of administering that recovery are, but £8 doesn't seem completely mad.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> N a businessman perspective of "charge every last cent you can get away with for as long as you can get away with it".


There is no other perspective. Consumers sometimes forget that. Everything is prices at its most profitable price, or a near as the seller can estimate it anyway.

The "get away with" is just prejudicial language, suggesting that the econmonic foundation of our entire society is some kind of scam.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> There is no other perspective. Consumers sometimes forget that. Everything is prices at its most profitable price, or a near as the seller can estimate it anyway.
> 
> The "get away with" is just prejudicial language, suggesting that the econmonic foundation of our entire society is some kind of scam.


Clearly you don't subsribe to the view that where the market is imperfect there need to be adequate regulatory interventions to remedy the inherent deficiencies in the marketplace.

Again your view that "there is no other perspective" is simply the view of an ultra capitalist businessman. It is the job of politicians, journalists and regulators to curb the efforts of businesses to earn unfair monopoly profits where the marketplace is imperfect and not fully competitive.


----------



## blindlemon

I'm kind of enjoying watching this unfold....


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I'm kind of enjoying watching this unfold....


Don't forget that as the old saying goes "all publicity is good publicity".

As the Sky top channel package subscribers in our midst are clearly not at all price sensitive but may not previously have known of the compatibility of the shiny Tivo S3 remotes with their beloved Tivos you have probably had another 10 orders for these remotes on your website during the course of this evening alone..........


----------



## cwaring

TCM2007 said:


> The "get away with" is just prejudicial language, suggesting that the econmonic foundation of our entire society is some kind of scam.


Indeed. In the same way that some people try to "get away with" not paying for certain things that they should, rightly, pay for. The TV Licence comes to mind as an example; or fair-dodgers on trains.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Indeed. In the same way that some people try to "get away with" not paying for certain things that they should, rightly, pay for. The TV Licence comes to mind as an example; or fair-dodgers on trains.


I'm happy to hear that are you never forced in to the camp of being one of these people Carl despite your own relatively limited financial circumstances (any reseach shows it is usually those with limited means who end up in the above camp). Of course the TCM's amongst us are unlikely to have any good reason not to pay the above items.

As to not paying the tv license that is really a suicidal option as they have such a small list to target now and although they don't normally take you to court unless you are foolish enough to deny your offence and refuse to pay up they do always make sure to charge you all the back duty for all the years you have not had a license at that address and have lived there (traceable through the electoral register and/or council tax records). And if you deny you were watching in those years then they take you to court for the offence they have detected you for in the current year. Most people then pay up rather than risk a fine and a criminal record.

To be honest for a much more deliberate crime they are much more generous over tv license evasion than the ludicrous speeding ticket system where they still sling the book at you and endorse your license, even if you agree to pay up without any quibble and were only a few mph over the limit and save them the hassle of taking you to court.


----------



## RichardJH

> fair-dodgers


So that only applies to blondes then


----------



## TCM2007

cwaring said:


> Indeed. In the same way that some people try to "get away with" not paying for certain things that they should, rightly, pay for. The TV Licence comes to mind as an example; or fair-dodgers on trains.


Or duty and VAT on imports.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> Clearly you don't subsribe to the view that where the market is imperfect there need to be adequate regulatory interventions to remedy the inherent deficiencies in the marketplace.


I certainly subscribe to that. Don't see what it's got to do with what Mr lemon asks for his remotes though. Not even new labour has proposed state intervention into TiVo accessory pricing.



> Again your view that "there is no other perspective" is simply the view of an ultra capitalist businessman. It is the job of politicians, journalists and regulators to curb the efforts of businesses to earn unfair monopoly profits where the marketplace is imperfect and not fully competitive.


The idea that there is a monopoly in glowing TiVo remotes is laughable. Monopoly pricing is when you have no alternative but to buy a product, and you have no choice but to buy it anyway. There are many remotes which will operate a TiVo from many sources, it just doesn't apply. one having some USPs doesn't mean it's a a monopoly.

As always, you do your politician "answer a different question than the one asked" because you know perfectly well that my original point - that pricing (and its acceptability) is not determined by % mark-up but by the market is entirely correct.

Please directly respond to that point, or I may be forced to paxman it out of you!


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> To be honest for a much more deliberate crime they are much more generous over tv license evasion than the ludicrous speeding ticket system where they still sling the book at you and endorse your license, even if you agree to pay up without any quibble and were only a few mph over the limit and save them the hassle of taking you to court.


That's because the objective with the TV license is to get the money out of you, so once that's achieved, job done. Whereas with speeding the objective is to deter you from doing it again, which being 3 points closer to a lost license does.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> That's because the objective with the TV license is to get the money out of you, so once that's achieved, job done. Whereas with speeding the objective is to deter you from doing it again, which being 3 points closer to a lost license does.


But most of the accidents are caused by their massively overloaded road network and the refusal of New Labour to spend any money on engineering out known accident black spots caused by their road design.

Basically New Labour hates motoring because it represents the freedom of the individual and the more they can restrict the freedom of the individual (with ID cards et al) the better they like it.

The present system with 12 points has been just about tolerable because even high mileage business drivers, by buying every detection and warning devic known to mankind and by a policy of enormous vigilance in religiously watching their speedo while ignoring the road have been just about able to hang on to their licenses with 9 points on them.

The idea that with more cameras and ever increasing numbers of white hidden Talivans out there than even that a second speeding offence in 5 years bans you in 6 months will do massive economic damage and cause huge public outrage once it begins to bite.

New Labour has this fanciful notion that if the speed limit is made low enough there will be no accidents so all all you need to do is keep on and on lowering it.

Well in theory they are right but when we get back to 5mph and a Red Flag in front (as Brake, Greenpeace and co want us to) there will be no fatal accidents at all but the nation's roads will be completely gridlocked and the entire road dependent economy will be in a state of total collapse.

The speeding enforcment mania seems to be about a policy of enormous social egalitarianism by making all of us (even grandmothers and vicars) in to criminals so that no longer are the uneducated working classes the only one's stigmatised with the spector of a criminal record.


----------



## RichardJH

> The speeding enforcment mania seems to be about a policy of enormous social egalitarianism


NO it is about keeping to the law, SPEED KILLS proven point and the sooner there are more 20mph zones outside schools etc the safer it will be for kids.

Sorry I have joined in the off topic discussion


----------



## afrokiwi

i am lost ... what is this thread about ? Glo remotes .... ;-) ... oh i have one ... got it from Tivoheaven .. very happy with it .....


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> NO it is about keeping to the law, SPEED KILLS proven point and the sooner there are more 20mph zones outside schools etc the safer it will be for kids.
> 
> Sorry I have joined in the off topic discussion


And no speed at all = no deaths on the roads but also no modern economy as we know it. You note how we never hear the slogan Flying Kills yet people are killed every day in the flying coffins known as single engined light aircraft.

Sorry but the simplistic Speed Kills stuff is simply a load of brainwashing that you seem to have uncritically accepted without any question or investigation. The death rate per mile driven in the UK is now by far the lowest it has ever been.

As to 20mph outside schools I am not a complete moron - I drive slowly when there are kids outside school on the pavement at school time. The idea I have to drive past a closed school at 10pm at night and get banned for going at 24mph when no kids are anywhere around is absurd.


----------



## terryeden

1) Pete, if you don't like the prices that are being charged, invest a bit of capital and buy in bulk from the states. Then sell them to us at reasonable prices. 

2) If you can't watch the road and keep a check on your speed - you need to get off the road and take some driving lessons.


----------



## martink0646

_QUOTE Pete77
(d) Due to the above Tivoheaven effectively has a monopoly in supplying these remotes in the UK unless one of the other Tivo goods suppliers such as Tivoland, Tivo Central or Andrew McCandless choose to also order in bulk from 9th Tee and supply in the UK marketplace_

Tivoheaven does not have a monopoly in any sense of the word. In fact, as you point out, with the weak dollar exchange rate the 9th Tee prices are now effectively even lower. What is stopping you (or anyone else) purchasing these remotes in bulk & undercutting Blindlemon substantially if you truly believe that his products are overpriced? A monopoly "is defined as a persistent market situation where there is only one provider of a product or service." This is not even slightly the case! Why attack Blindlemon for putting his own money on the line when you are not even prepared to purchase one!!! Could it be that you suspect people would prefer to buy from a supplier they trust & who gives great aftermarket service & loads of free advice that he could charge for. Surely that is his effective discount to his 'chums' as his advice has saved literally hundreds of people from having to spend money on his own products. Hardly the actions of a monopolist. I must admit that I don't know how he keeps his cool with your constant attacks on his business, whether it is the pricing of his remotes or his HDD's. I for one take my hat off to him because I get hot under the collar when I read your attacks on him & he just turns the other cheek. Please leave him alone as driving him away would be a massive loss to this forum.

Martin


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> Tivoheaven does not have a monopoly in any sense of the word.


Yes they do. They have an effective monopoly at the present time on their supply in the UK marketplace as structural imperfections in single item courier charges from the USA and/or widespread non acceptance of UK credit cards by US suppliers make the purchase of single items from US suppliers a non viable option.



> I must admit that I don't know how he keeps his cool with your constant attacks on his business, whether it is the pricing of his remotes or his HDD's.


He sees the bigger picture which is that the existence of his business and his range of products is getting repeated mentions in this forum. He is also confident that although I may think many of his prices a little high many other forum members with more money and less free time to pursue other lower cost Tivo upgrading routes may not form such a view.


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> Yes they do. They have an effective monopoly at the present time on their supply in the UK marketplace as structural imperfections in single item courier charges from the USA and/or widespread non acceptance of UK credit cards by US suppliers make the purchase of single items from US suppliers a non viable option.


With all due respect.......rubbish. Who is talking about single item charges. I was clearly talking about a business proposition, not one user. Once again you reply to a post & twist it's meaning totally to fit your own point of view. That isn't discussion, it's bludgeoning the person you disagree with into submission. If you truly want a discussion as you oft claim, discuss from a level playing field, honestly & about the subject at hand. You are obviously an intelligent guy which leads me to think you are at best disengenious. Why do you you have to 'win' every argument? Surely the art of discussion is to listen to other peoples point of view & if they make sense change your own view point, not just shout the loudest. You might as well sit at home & talk to a brick wall!!

[/QUOTE]He is also confident that although I may think many of his prices a little high.[/QUOTE]

Again, disengenious. You were complining about a 100% markup not 'a little high'. What impression do you think casual users to this forum get when they see your constant sniping at prices. If Blindlemon thinks this has no impact then I would suggest he is being, as his name suggest, optically challenged. However, I do agree with you that with the heavy users of this forum your criticisms have no effect as they know your views very well.

Martin


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> ...(any reseach shows it is usually those with limited means who end up in the above camp)...


Are you positively certain? _Any_ research? Given that figures suggest there are around 400k non-payers, I would have thought that a certain %age of those people who don't pay _must_ be of the "let's see if I can get away with it" variety. They can't _all_ be on low incomes.

Check out any of the BBC-related threads on DS (and specifically posts by a chap called Iain for more on this!)



Pete77 said:


> Of course the TCM's amongst us are unlikely to have any good reason not to pay the above items.


In reality I think there are probably very few people who could not afford 37p per day if they _really_ tried.



RichardJH said:


> So that only applies to blondes then


D'oh! 



TCM2007 said:


> Or duty and VAT on imports.


Indeed 



Pete77 said:


> But most of the accidents are caused by their massively overloaded road network and the refusal of New Labour to spend any money on engineering out known accident black spots caused by their road design.


Of course, you will have the data to back this statement up, won't you?



Pete77 said:


> Yes they do.


Oh no they don't! (Well it is approacking panto season ) Just because other Tivo accessory suppliers _don't_ stock something, doesn't mean they can't if they wanted to. So, I suppose you could blame _them_ for BL's apparent 'monopoly' on this product


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> Why do you you have to 'win' every argument? Surely the art of discussion is to listen to other peoples point of view & if they make sense change your own view point, not just shout the loudest. You might as well sit at home & talk to a brick wall!!


Your philosophy seems to be that of everything being like a genteel school debating club and not how debate usually actually proceeds out in the real world these days with either politicians or leading business people. They alway want to win the argument at all costs.



> Again, *disengenious*


If you are going to accuse me of being dishonest then you may as well do so using a word you know how to spell rather than one in which you have got not one but two letters wrong!

See http://dictionary.cambridge.org/define.asp?key=22364&dict=CALD


----------



## martink0646

Pete,

you of all people don't want to start pointing out mistakes & inconsistencies that people make!!! I accused you of being *disingenuous* in taking small parts of peoples quotes & twisting them, not of being dishonest. Why don't you respond to my post rather than being pedantic?

This is not a political debating school but rather a technical forum to DISCUSS all matters TiVo. I repeat again, you DO NOT have to 'win' every argument. Is it at all possible in your world view that you might be wrong....ever. I wager that if I went every single post from your prodigious (is that spelt correctly?) body of work I wouldn't find one occasion where you ever even acknowledged that someone else could even possibly be right? If you genuinely are as clever as you seem to believe you are, why don't you use your obvious intellect for a higher purpose rather than waste time on this forum nitpicking & picking fights. This forum was a much nicer, busier place during your recent absence when people talked about TiVo!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## martink0646

Sorry to all. But he has lit my touch paper. I will refrain from posting in this thread as I am now completely off topic.

pete, if you want to continue this, post in the General Chit Chat. I think there is a forum there specifically for you. Post there & I will see it.

Martin


----------



## blindlemon

I feel I've really made it now :up:

To be described as 'a monopolist' and an 'ultra capitalist' and accused of 'unfair business practices' clearly puts me in the same class as Rupert Murdoch and Pete's other _bete noirs_ so, thanks Pete - I will sleep easy tonight and dream the dreams of every ultra capitalist monopolist: world domination and total control of YOUR wallet!


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> I wager that if I went every single post from your prodigious (is that spelt correctly?) body of work I wouldn't find one occasion where you ever even acknowledged that someone else could even possibly be right?


How much would you care to wager. I acknowledged an error in my knowledge of a certain aspect of Tivo technical matters in a post only a few days ago.

I don't accept your personal definition of the word disingenous. Perhaps you need to set up your own personal internet dictionary website?


----------



## AMc

If you don't like Blindlemon's pricing don't shop there.

If anyone really thinks it's such easy money then import a few Glo remotes and sell them yourself for less. I doubt you'll sneak a bulk order through without paying your legal obligation in VAT and duty which will affect your baseline costs.

I bought my cachecard from www.tivoheaven.co.uk even though I could import it for less because I knew it would arrive in a reasonable time frame and I would get the aftersales service I needed if it went wrong. The service was faultless and so was the support; response in minutes via email that helped me install it in one session. If I wanted any more accessories they would be top of my list as a great supplier.

9thTee - sponsored the forum for Donkey's years so most people are aware of them and a quick Google for Tivo accessories will bring them up too. They charge a lot for international shipping but - as they posted in our Chitchat Forum - they have to manually process international orders so the price probably equates to the true cost of shipping outside the US.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I feel I've really made it now :up:
> 
> To be described as 'a monopolist' and an 'ultra capitalist' and accused of 'unfair business practices' clearly puts me in the same class as Rupert Murdoch and Pete's other _bete noirs_ so, thanks Pete - I will sleep easy tonight and dream the dreams of every ultra capitalist monopolist: world domination and total control of YOUR wallet!


I think only accused you of being an effective monopolist on this product in the UK. And the main blame could really be pointed at 9th Tee's shipping charge stucture and the unwillingness of other Glo remote suppliers to deal with non US citizens at all.

As to "ultra capitalist" and "unfair business practices" I feel sure that those comments arose in the discussion with TCM about his view of what was fair and unfair business practice. They were not comments about Tivoheaven.

With regard to world domination by Tivoheaven there is no chance unless you can think of a way to develop a range of upgrades for Sky+ and Freeview Playback boxes.


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> I doubt you'll sneak a bulk order through without paying your legal obligation in VAT and duty which will affect your baseline costs.


Interestingly enough TivoHeaven have not leapt to the defence on this to assure us that they do indeed have to pay VAT, customs duty and customs duty payment fees on all such shipments.

I would have thought that if they did have to factor these items in to their costs they would have been very keen indeed to make it clear that this was so.


----------



## Nero2

For crying out loud, surely this thread is so far OT it's getting ridiculous. Can this sort of stuff go in general chit chat?

An apology to the thread initiator is probably asking too much.


----------



## terryeden

(Just the facts, ma'am)

To buy one remote from 9th Tee (assuming you don't get stung for import duty)

Order Subtotal: $44.99 
USPS Express Intl: $30.25
Grand Total:	$75.24 (&#163;36.54 - using xe.com)

To Buy 100 (again, assuming no import)

Order Subtotal: $4499.00 
USPS Express Intl: $129.25
Grand Total:	$4628.25 (&#163;2,247.43 - using xe.com. &#163;22.48 each)

TiVo heaven is selling at &#163;42.50. If you purchased a single one from the US at &#163;36.54 and got charged 17.5&#37; VAT, you'd end up paying &#163;42.94. More if there was a "service charge"

To my untrained mind, that's a saving of 44p from buying a single from TiVoheaven rather than 9thtee.

Damn! I hate it when UK based sites save me money and deliver good quicker.

Pete, if you seriously think that BlindLemon is abusing his market position, pony up a couple of grand and sell the remotes at less than &#163;42.50. Put them on eBay and sell them back to the Americans if you want. Either way, put up.....


----------



## Pete77

terryeden said:


> To buy one remote from 9th Tee (assuming you don't get stung for import duty)
> 
> Order Subtotal: $44.99
> USPS Express Intl: $30.25
> Grand Total:	$75.24 (£36.54 - using xe.com)
> 
> To Buy 100 (again, assuming no import)
> 
> Order Subtotal: $4499.00
> USPS Express Intl: $129.25
> Grand Total:	$4628.25 (£2,247.43 - using xe.com. £22.48 each)
> 
> TiVo heaven is selling at £42.50.


So a near 100% markup by TivoHeaven is possible as I originally suggested.

Of course in practice I doubt they would order more than 50 at once.


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> How much would you care to wager. I acknowledged an error in my knowledge of a certain aspect of Tivo technical matters in a post only a few days ago.


Well it will be obvious to all I wasn't talking talking about your technical knowledge, but rather your opinions. You quite often jump in with both feet on technical matters before reading the post properly & then the experts have to help out. Witness your 'technical knowledge' on LCD's & Plasma's. As someone who has stated on numerous occasions that you are happy with your 4:3 CRT set & that you can't see the point of widescreen or HD or flatscreens etc., in a recent thread you talked very knowledgeably on a subject that you have no practical knowledge. We can all trawl the internet & requote other peoples opinions but this forum is about practical & applied knowledge. I think the info you gave to the poster in that thread was dangerous being that it came from no practical knowledge. When you post in such a style, people will think that you actually know what you are talking about which is unfair when someone is thinking of spending a lot of money on a screen. The reason that nobody corrects you is that quite frankly, they cannot be bothered with the aggro that comes from daring to oppose your 'point of view' (as opposed to the facts). Before you ask me to come up with actual quotes, I clearly remember your ridiculous advice to someone a while back to purchase a 32" plasma & when TCM called you on it you pulled a spurious, out of manufacture screen you had found, surprise surprise, on an internet search.

I have no personal axe to grind with you but I do really take exception obvious & sometimes dangerous false statements as well as your personal attacks on members who have actually contributed huge amounts to this forum & whose work/knowledge I use every day, such as Blindlemon & TCM.

Anyway the real world is now calling & if you wish we can pick this up in the General Chit Chat tonight.

Martin


----------



## AMc

If you're VAT registered you don't have to pay VAT but you do need to charge it to end users. 

It is of course none of our business how Blindlemon runs his business - As a customer I recommend him/them

Nice dodge on everything else I posted.


----------



## martink0646

Nero2 said:


> For crying out loud, surely this thread is so far OT it's getting ridiculous. Can this sort of stuff go in general chit chat?
> 
> An apology to the thread initiator is probably asking too much.


Yes, again, I am very sorry OP. Please take my wrist as stinging from being slapped

Martin


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> If you're VAT registered you don't have to pay VAT but you do need to charge it to end users.


I see no evidence that Tivoheaven charge VAT.


----------



## johala_reewi

Did someone say Glo Remote


----------



## cwaring

Pete77 said:


> Interestingly enough TivoHeaven have not leapt to the defence on this to assure us that they do indeed have to pay VAT, customs duty and customs duty payment fees on all such shipments.


They have also not said that they don't. Given the law of the land, I would simply assume they do and not worry do much about it 


AMc said:


> It is of course none of our business how Blindlemon runs his business....


I completely agree, but then I'm not Pete77


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> So a near 100% markup by TivoHeaven is possible as I originally suggested.


What you don't seem to understand is that markup (ie. retail price - trade price) is NOT the same as profit.

Without giving you any figures - because that's none of your business - I can tell you that after taking account of customs charges, VAT (no, TiVoHeaven is not VAT registered), ParcelForce service charges, packaging, Special Delivery postage and PayPal fees, my *profit* on a single Glo remote is nowhere near what you seem to think it is.

As somebody else said - if you don't like the prices you don't have to buy from me, because I *don't* have a monopoly, or anything like it. The fact that, presently, there is nobody else offering Glo remotes in the UK with next day delivery compared to the 2-3 weeks you'd typically wait for them from 9thTee is _absolutely nothing_ to do with me.

If *you* want to remedy that, why not set up your own website, buy a bunch of Glo remotes and go for it? I'll warrant that once you see how much work there is involved, you won't be selling them for peanuts either - unless it's just to spite me.


----------



## cwaring

blindlemon said:


> I'll warrant that once you see how much work there is involved, you won't be selling them for *peanut*s either - unless it's just to spite me.


A nice Freudian slip there; or irony or something


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Special Delivery postage and PayPal fees, my *profit* on a single Glo remote is nowhere near what you seem to think it is.


Why not send it recorded post and save £4 on the price?


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I'll warrant that once you see how much work there is involved, you won't be selling them for peanuts either - *unless it's just to spite me*.


That sounds more like the guy selling those amazingly cheap Mode 0 160Gb Tivo hard drive upgrades on Ebay. Something Central I think was the name. Or mikerr as we known him in these parts.


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Why not send it recorded post and save £4 on the price?


Because recorded post is not guaranteed next day delivery - duh!


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Because recorded post is not guaranteed next day delivery - duh!


Who needs their extra remote the next day though - especially when its another 10% on the price? Obviously by contrast a replacement hard drive is usually a lot more urgent.


----------



## RichardJH

> Originally Posted by Pete77
> Why not send it recorded post and save £4 on the price?


Pete recorded post IS not next day delivery as quoted by Tivoheaven and how you manage to make the difference between *Next Day special delivery* and *1st or 2nd class signed for* £4 only you will know. You obviously did not check your facts first.


----------



## iankb

Pete77 said:


> Instead they have a pricing sructure for international shipping which makes it possible for Tivoheaven to import them in bulk ...





Pete77 said:


> It is generally reported that 9th Tee normally package their goods in such a way that they do not attract UK customs attention due to the value of goods shipped and/or the fact they may even be indicated as being a gift.


How about a little consistency in your arguments, Pete.


----------



## Pete77

iankb said:


> How about a little consistency in your arguments, Pete.


Can you clarify where is the internal inconsistency in the above two points.


----------



## Benedict

Pete77 said:


> Who needs their extra remote the next day though - especially when its another 10% on the price?


Erm, I did when my original remote decided it had had enough of life promptly stopped working.

I can't believe you're now picking fault with blindlemon's delivery policy. If you don't like it then don't buy from him - end of! It doesn't mean his delivery policy is wrong.

May I remind you of this post and your subsequent reply to it.

Calm down and stop fighting with the rest of the world.


----------



## Wonder_lander

Can I program this remote to work my TV (Sony Bravia), Tivo, Sky HD and Panasonic All In One DVD system?


----------



## AMc

glenbo said:


> TiVo 'Glo' Remote
> 
> I've just purchased a TIVO for my parents in law.
> 
> Both over 60 and was going to get them a new remote (from tivoheaven) to go with the unit.
> 
> Just wondering how people have found the new Glo remote and if its suitable for those over 60 (They currently have a large button - all in one remote for everything else.)
> 
> Thoughts?


My apologies to the original poster for helping the slide into lunacy.

The peanut is a great remote and as most of what they need to do is screen driven the small text shouldn't be too much of an issue. I've not used the Glo but it looks like an evolution of a great design.



Wonder_lander said:


> Can I program this remote to work my TV (Sony Bravia), Tivo, Sky HD and Panasonic All In One DVD system?


I understand that you can reprogram some of the buttons but if you want full control of those other devices I would look at a mutlifunction learning or programable universal remote.

If you want a learning/programmable remote then I've read some great stuff here
http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews.htm


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete recorded post IS not next day delivery as quoted by Tivoheaven and how you manage to make the difference between *Next Day special delivery* and *1st or 2nd class signed for* £4 only you will know. You obviously did not check your facts first.


£3.50 difference then?

It depends on the weight and size of the parcelled peanut to some extent.

One can argue that blindlemon can offer even lower prices for those who want them by offering first class recorded as standard and Special Delivery as an optional extra for those who need it.


----------



## cwaring

Well, as it's not his main source if income (I think) why doesn't he sell them at cost or even at a loss as a service to those on this forum then? 

As the saying goes "You pays you money and takes your choice." Don't like the price? Don't buy one from him! As another saying goes "It ain't rocket science".


----------



## Wonder_lander

AMc said:


> I understand that you can reprogram some of the buttons but if you want full control of those other devices I would look at a mutlifunction learning or programable universal remote.
> 
> If you want a learning/programmable remote then I've read some great stuff here
> http://www.remotecentral.com/reviews.htm


Just looking for basic functions such as the colour buttons on sky, access to the epg, record, pause, play fast forward for sky and my dvd.

Used to have the RM-AV2000 and RM-AV3100 remotes so I know what can be done with a full on remote but was looking for a simple solution for most basic functions.


----------



## RichardJH

> £3.50 difference then?


Pete maths must be your weak point.
For small packets up to 500g
1st class signed for £2.54
Next day special delivery £4.75

You also have to take into account the big difference in compensation available between the two options.



> One can argue that blindlemon can offer even lower prices for those who want them by offering first class recorded as standard and Special Delivery as an optional extra for those who need it.


Have you considered offering tivoheaven your services as a know all advisor


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete maths must be your weak point.
> For small packets up to 500g
> 
> 1st class signed for £2.54
> Next day special delivery £4.75
> 
> You also have to take into account the big difference in compensation available between the two options.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be caught by the Royal Mail's new rules charging extra for bulky but light objects. Historically one could have sent something of that size and weight 1st Class Recorded for about £1.
Click to expand...


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> Why not send it recorded post and save £4 on the price?


Insurance.
1st Class is only insured up to £30. Above that you have to send special delivery unless you don't mind your remote getting lost in the post and losing your money too.


----------



## AMc

Wonderlander said:


> Just looking for basic functions such as the colour buttons on sky, access to the epg, record, pause, play fast forward for sky and my dvd.


Assuming you can reprogram any button and knowing that the remote has a switch to allow it to control 2 Tivos - it would seem logical that you could reprogram the basic play, ffwd, rwnd etc. keys for the second Tivo to map to either the DVD or the Sky box. But you'd have to make some fairly odd remappings for the second device.

I don't have one so I can't say for sure - Blindlemon will probably help you, he's a nice guy and a great supplier to buy from  - you might want to post in another thread that hasn't degenerated into a debate on tax law and postage costs...me I'm giving up in here, sorry.


----------



## RichardJH

> 1st Class Recorded for about £1


Pete you obviously haven't used Royal Mail for a while it hasn't been called recorded for a long while ( yes I do remember the special envelopes with the blue markings) IT IS Signed for 1st or 2nd class


----------



## RichardJH

> Originally Posted by Wonderlander
> Just looking for basic functions such as the colour buttons on sky, access to the epg, record, pause, play fast forward for sky and my dvd.


Have you considered something like one of the harmony programmable remotes.
I use one for all my AV equipment.

BTW I agree with AMc so I am off to hide behind the nearest post box and hope Pete doesn't find me


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete you obviously haven't used Royal Mail for a while it hasn't been called recorded for a long while ( yes I do remember the special envelopes with the blue markings) IT IS Signed for 1st or 2nd class


OK but signed for 1st class is the same as Recorded to all intents and purposes other than that it costs more money now and uses bar codes.

I did use it for a letter size envelope only a month or two ago and for that Signed For is still only about £1 with the postage in total. I do know from sending A4 envelopes with heavyish documents that the differential with Special Delivery is then only about 2:1

However a Peanut is quite and small and light. I suppose its a victim of the new Royal Mail rules imposing higher charges for odd shaped items that came in a few months back.


----------



## Pete77

johala_reewi said:


> Insurance.
> 1st Class is only insured up to £30.


Well the US remotes don't cost TivoHeaven more than this even with the VAT and duty payment fee so no problem there.


----------



## RichardJH

> I suppose its a victim of the new Royal Mail rules imposing higher charges for odd shaped items that came in a few months back.


Sorry Pete I'm not here


----------



## johala_reewi

Wonder_lander said:


> Just looking for basic functions such as the colour buttons on sky, access to the epg, record, pause, play fast forward for sky and my dvd.
> 
> Used to have the RM-AV2000 and RM-AV3100 remotes so I know what can be done with a full on remote but was looking for a simple solution for most basic functions.


The Glo remote won't do that. It has the same keys as the original Tivo peanut - without the AUX and VCR buttons but with extra INPUT, GUIDE, INFO, and LEGEND? buttons. You can reprogram the volume up, down and mute buttons (from your TV remote) to control the TV volume, and I reprogrammed the Glo INP button to switch the TV input to RGB (to pick up Tivo output). Some of the buttons can't be reprogrammed though.

Now a Tivo Glo remote with programmable RGYB and TXT buttons would be great


----------



## cwaring

RichardJH said:


> Have you considered offering tivoheaven your services as a know all advisor


I think you missed the word "it" out from the sentence somewhere, Richard


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Sorry Pete I'm not here




Are you saying that you are an odd shaped item Richard?


----------



## RichardJH

> Are you saying that you are an odd shaped item Richard?


It all depends who is asking and who is looking on


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> But most of the accidents are caused by their massively overloaded road network and the refusal of New Labour to spend any money on engineering out known accident black spots caused by their road design.


New Labour designed all the roads? We just used footpaths before 1997 then?



The 6 points for speeding is only in the case of excessive speeding, e.g. 50 in a 30. If you do that you should lose your license, no arguments there.

I think the motorway speed limit could usefully be increased to the 130kph (85mph) it is in Europe, and I do have an issue with permanent 20s near schools, as they encourage people to ignore them at times they know the school is not active and make it more likely they will ignore them at the proper time. Flashing light based 20s when schools are in use seems a much better option.


----------



## RichardJH

> e.g. 50 in a 30.


 My local paper today reported that a local motorist was jailed for 3 years for causing death by dangerous driving. He killed an 11 year boy who stepped out from in front of a bus. The motorists excuse was why was a boy out in the dark, yet the motorist was doing 53 in a 30 zone having already being caught by camera twice in the proceeding weeks. BTW he wasn't a boy racer he was a 46 year old family man.
No excuses SPEED KILLS.



> and I do have an issue with permanent 20s near schools,


I agree and would not have any issues with the flashing lights and appropriately timed speed cameras.



> BTW I agree with AMc so I am off to hide behind the nearest post box and hope Pete doesn't find me Originally posted by me


Whoops I promised myself not to continue off topic


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> The 6 points for speeding is only in the case of excessive speeding, e.g. 50 in a 30. If you do that you should lose your license, no arguments there.


That's terribly simplistic. A busy residential street with kids about after school - of course the limit is justified. But unfortunately about 10 to 15 years ago before there were many GATSOs or Talivans local authorities were given control of speed limits and slashed them from 50mph to 30mph and 60mph to 40mph on many roads. They fully expected many motorists would over-run them by up to 20mph. But as most motorists are loathe to go more than 20mph over the limit at least the old speed limit would now be fully observed There are now plenty of 30mph limits on straight roads in the middle of nowhere and at 1am certainly no pedestrian's life is on the line if you drive through at 50mph. Now the police spring up in a Talivan because its easy pickings and try to get people for 35mph on a road that used to be 50mph.

The agenda of the current government is simply not to build any more roads to make driving as unpleasant as possible and low and punitive enforcement of speed limits is much more about making it so miserable to drive that more people have to use socially egalitarian public transport.



> I think the motorway speed limit could usefully be increased to the 130kph (85mph) it is in Europe


Europe you say? Sorry but there is no United States of Europe for traffic enforcement. Every country does its own thing from the speed of a snail on all roads in the former East European states through to some autobahns with no off peak limit (except when there is rain or fog or at some times of day) in Germany.


----------



## 6022tivo

I am pissed and don't know where the topic is.. But..

Re the glo remotes..

my silver peanut is useless at using the TV's I have, the black peanut words great, but may have to order a glow one...


re 9th tee, I sometimes hear of negative comments re delays, and shipping.. Don;t want the tax hastle, so lemon will be great, maybe a extra premium, but no tax and quick great service.

Respeed limits, some roads are set up badly. I know of a 30 dual carragway on a straight.. What is that all about, then outside a narrow school road, being the same 30 limit.. Madness.. Just common sence from some drivers would be nice..

The current labour govenm,ent is screwed.. I love Davie Cameronm, I woulsd like to have a cup of tea with him... Need to sort out this silly "lets throw money ate everything" labout govenment..

Need to have a lie down.. had a rink you see..

Night night.. xx


----------



## kitschcamp

Pete77 said:


> (c) 9th Tee does not appear to have a rational pricing structure for international freighting unless they use a courier service who impose a high fixed minimum charge on a shipment.


A lot of couriers do. For example, the one we use for work there is a rate for "envelopes" then anything that doesn't fit one of their special envelopes is a parcel, and is charged at a minimum of 1kg. The difference between 1kg and 2kg is quite tiny (and indeed all the way up to the 150kg that I have to regularly ship around EMEA), but that first kg costs disproportionally more.

Shipping is rarely rational... It is cheaper for me to ship my training kit from Sweden to the UAE, then back to Sweden, then to another gulf country and back, than it is to go Sweden, UAE, another gulf country, Sweden, despite the latter being far less distance and one less journey.


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> That's terribly simplistic. A busy residential street with kids about after school - of course the limit is justified. But unfortunately about 10 to 15 years ago before there were many GATSOs or Talivans local authorities were given control of speed limits and slashed them from 50mph to 30mph and 60mph to 40mph on many roads. They fully expected many motorists would over-run them by up to 20mph. But as most motorists are loathe to go more than 20mph over the limit at least the old speed limit would now be fully observed There are now plenty of 30mph limits on straight roads in the middle of nowhere and at 1am certainly no pedestrian's life is on the line if you drive through at 50mph. Now the police spring up in a Talivan because its easy pickings and try to get people for 35mph on a road that used to be 50mph.


You can't as a driver just decide that you know better; the limit is the limit and the enforcement of it must be consistent. Disagreeing with the law doesn't make it right to ignore it. Driving at 60% over the limit should receive a higher points ban than driving 10% over it.


----------



## blindlemon

TCM2007 said:


> You can't as a driver just decide that you know better; the limit is the limit and the enforcement of it must be consistent. Disagreeing with the law doesn't make it right to ignore it. Driving at 60% over the limit should receive a higher points ban than driving 10% over it.


Agreed.

However, a lot of the limits have been reduced in the last few years for no apparent rational reason other than to provide an excuse to collect fines. Where I live, a section of mainly straight country road (1/2 mile+ straights and a few corners) has had an arbitrary 50mph limit imposed where it used to be 60 before. This makes no sense at all as there have never, to my knowledge, been any accidents on the road. What a lot of people don't realise is that the limits are NOT decided by the police or 'safety' experts, but by local councils - so if an influential councillor who lives on a straight country road doesn't like the fact that cars travel fast along it he can very often get a 40mph limit imposed outside his house and for half a mile each side!

If we are to have a tiered fines/points system then a) limits should ALL be reviewed and adjusted by an independent safety body with representation from drivers and b) 'technical' infringements of the limits - eg. 31 in a 30 zone should be subject to fines only, with larger fines and points on a rising scale reserved for more flagrant breaches - eg. 20 or 30mph over the limit etc.

Getting 3 points (as you can at the moment) for doing 31 in a 30 zone is ridiculous and only leads to people driving around looking at their speedometers when they should be looking at the road ahead - and this has been proved to cause accidents.


----------



## TCM2007

I think we can all point to bits of occasional madness when it comes to speed limits, but they are the exception rather than the rule and are just one of the many annoyances of driving on Britain's roads.

I supposed I shouldn't be surprised that Pete subscribes to the conspiracy point of view that speed limits exist to allow the police to fine him to make money for New Labour.


----------



## ericd121

blindlemon said:


> Agreed.
> 
> However, a lot of the limits have been reduced in the last few years for no apparent rational reason other than to provide an excuse to collect fines. Where I live, a section of mainly straight country road (1/2 mile+ straights and a few corners) has had an arbitrary 50mph limit imposed where it used to be 60 before. This makes no sense at all as there have never, to my knowledge, been any accidents on the road. What a lot of people don't realise is that the limits are NOT decided by the police or 'safety' experts, but by local councils - so if an influential councillor who lives on a straight country road doesn't like the fact that cars travel fast along it he can very often get a 40mph limit imposed outside his house and for half a mile each side!


How do you expect this councillor, or anyone else whose house is on this country road, to join the road if everyone is doing 60mph? The fact that it is straight, and in the country, will encourage drivers to drive as fast as physics will allow; I suspect that speed limits such as this are to cater for the unexpected (tractors, animals), or the poor sods who have to pull out onto said road.

Speed limits are based on the lowest common denominator principle;
in other words, you're a great driver, it's all those other idiots that have to be curbed by such blunt instruments.


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> I supposed I shouldn't be surprised that Pete subscribes to the conspiracy point of view that speed limits exist to allow the police to fine him to make money for New Labour.


Blindlemon's point that speed limits are now set by county or unitary councils rather than by the Police or the Highways Agency is the key point.

Many more stupid and narrow minded councillors try to secure election purely on the basis that having a 30mph limit on the main road in "our area" will keep it safe without any view as to the bigger picture as to whether that limit is justified by the safety record of the road or the need for people to get about at reasonable speeds and keep the economy productive as a whole.

Some people have to do very large mileages and given the arbitrary speed limits and that having to always look at your speedo and not the road is actually bad for road safety only allowing people who do 50,000 miles per annum 2 offences in three years is madness. How long before New Labour propose the same system for parking tickets in their fanatical wish to control us all and infringe our civil liberties?

Also most deaths on the road are vehicle to vehicle accidents at junctions etc. Little Johnny or Sally being killed by rushing out after a ball in the road is actually a fairly rare event these days, not least because cars can now stop much more quickly at 30mph than they once could. To be honest vigorous 30mph enforcement is all about the general culture of vigorous pro pedestrianism and cyclistism that politcially correct New Labour is about. For instance when did you actually last see a cyclist stop on one of those large Green boxes that councils now paint for them at traffic lights rather than driving straight through the red light because having no number plate or licence they consider they are beyond the reach of the law?

If we all stay at home and don't drive then no one will die on the roads. But then I believe the home is a very dangerous place and more people die there in their beds than anywhere else............................


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> in other words, you're a great driver, it's all those other idiots that have to be curbed by such blunt instruments.


And every year the common denominator gets lower because more and more idiots are allowed out on the road.

I reckon the driving test should be made a lot tougher so that only those who are actually any good at driving our vehicles are allowed out on the roads................

P.S. To Our Very Nice Moderator - I am sure we all humbly apologise for this thread having deviated from the subject of Tivo Glo remotes (and even from the price and value for money of them from a particular supplier). However as there is clearly strong interest in discussing the validity of speed limits amongst forum members is there any chance you can strip out the speed limit related comment and stick it in a new thread in the UK General Chit Chat section. Many thanks in advance for the undoubtedly thankless task you have to undertake in trying to keep us all in order.


----------



## ericd121

Pete77 said:


> And every year the common denominator gets lower because more and more idiots are allowed out on the road.
> 
> I reckon the driving test should be made a lot tougher so that only those who are actually any good at driving our vehicles are allowed out on the roads................


Agreed.

However, surely this view puts you in agreement with "New Labour['s] fanatical wish to control us all and infringe our civil liberties"?



> P.S. To Our Very Nice Moderator - I am sure we all humbly apologise for this thread having deviated from the subject of Tivo Glo remotes (and even from the price and value for money of them from a particular supplier).


Too little too late, Pete.


> However as there is clearly strong interest in discussing the validity of speed limits amongst forum members is there any chance you can strip out the speed limit related comment and stick it in a new thread in the UK General Chit Chat section. Many thanks in advance for the undoubtedly thankless task you have to undertake in trying to keep us all in order.


Whilst you are in a contrite mood, maybe you could make a note to start a new thread whenever the off-topic comment rises to the top of your decision-making part of your brain?

I'd suggest a big yellow Post-It note on the monitor stating,
"*Check Thread Topic Before Posting My Opinion;
Should I Start a New Thread?*"


----------



## TCM2007

Pete77 said:


> only allowing people who do 50,000 miles per annum 2 offences in three years is madness. .


That's not the case. Speeding still carries a 3pt penalty; the 6pts is only for being hugely over the limit.

You do not have to look at your speedometer to know you are going 50 in a 30 or 100 on a motorway; if people are that bad a judge of road conditions we would all be better off is they weren't doing those 50,000 a year.


----------



## blindlemon

TCM2007 said:


> You do not have to look at your speedometer to know you are going 50 in a 30


But you DO have to look (or at least I do) to know that you're doing 31 or 33 in a 30 zone or 71 or 75 on a motorway. Such minor 'technical' infringements should not attract points at all IMHO - a small fine would be a suitable slap on the wrist. As it stands now you could lose your licence in an afternoon by going through 4 speed traps at 31mph!


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Would this be a bad to time to mention my belief that *any* driving offence should result in a ban?


----------



## TCM2007

blindlemon said:


> But you DO have to look (or at least I do) to know that you're doing 31 or 33 in a 30 zone or 71 or 75 on a motorway. Such minor 'technical' infringements should not attract points at all IMHO - a small fine would be a suitable slap on the wrist. As it stands now you could lose your licence in an afternoon by going through 4 speed traps at 31mph!


That wasn't pete's point; he was saying you ahve to watch your speedo to avoid a six pointer, which you patenetly don't.

I agree, a zero tolerance regime with a fine up to 10% of the limit, fine plus 3pts up to 20% of the limit and fine plus 6pts over 20% of the limit would make a lot of sense.


----------



## TCM2007

Raisltin Majere said:


> Would this be a bad to time to mention my belief that *any* driving offence should result in a ban?


I'm guessing you're a non-driver then?

100% compliance with the driving laws is a near impossibility. Would solve the congestion problem though I guess!


----------



## Raisltin Majere

TCM2007 said:


> I'm guessing you're a non-driver then?


Good guess 


TCM2007 said:


> 100% compliance with the driving laws is a near impossibility.


Why?

ETA: Sorry this is not the place for this discussion. Apologies to the OP.


----------



## TCM2007

Raisltin Majere said:


> Why?


The rules are very complex and the situation you find yourself in while driving is even more complex and rapidly changing. Mistakes inevitably happen, no matter how carefully you try and avoid them.

It is, in fact exceptionally difficult to stay within all speed limits at all times without becoming a rolling roadblock of the kind which causes accidents.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

I'm genuinely interested in this.

I have started a new thread should anybody wish to discuss further: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375557


----------



## AENG

Battery Life
My Glo (an otherwise excellent product, supplied by the sightless citrus) has just exhausted its supplied set of AAAs. I do hope that's not going to be a typical expected life-span.


----------



## Pete77

AENG said:


> Battery Life
> My Glo (an otherwise excellent product, supplied by the sightless citrus) has just exhausted its supplied set of AAAs. I do hope that's not going to be a typical expected life-span.


Glo keys = high consumption so I suspect it is typical. A lot of the more flashey universal remotes with lightey up keys have rechargeable batteries and cradles to charge them from for that very reason.

You can 32 AA alkaline batteries at Halords or ToysRUS for £6.99 though or why not invest in a charger and four of the latest 3300mah rechargeable batteries not yet available in the shops (where 2700mah is the highhest you will get) but available on www.ebay.co.uk

However another reason for keeping the £45 or so required in my building society account.


----------



## RichardJH

> four of the latest 3300mah rechargeable batteries


Are you sure that this capacity is available in AAA size ?


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Are you sure that this capacity is available in AAA size ?


No these were AA cells. I hadn't taken on board that the Glo remote used AAAs and not AAs like the normal Peanut.

The most powerful AAAs I can see at the moment are some MaxCell 1500mah batteries. Type in Maxcell and AAA on a certain auction website to find them.


----------



## 6022tivo

My Microsoft Media remote gets used every night, has light up keys and is still going without a battery cahnge for well over a year.. Normal AA's x2


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> My Microsoft Media remote gets used every night, has light up keys and is still going without a battery cahnge for well over a year.. Normal AA's x2


It depends how efficient the design is regarding power consumption. These things can vary hugely.

However I wonder if the batteries that ran out early here were the ones that it came with when shipped from the USA by 9th Tee. If so they might be zinc carbon or years old alkaline battery stock or anything else that accounted for them having a short life. I recently had to replace a new Philips Alkaline battery I had put in a smoke detector after only one month due to some kind of production fault. And that battery came in a sealed packet with 8 others from ToysRUs, had a pull off strip on the terminals to activate it and had an expiry date in 2010.


----------



## blindlemon

Hey Pete - here's another reason not to open your wallet for a monopolistically priced Glo: *it is NOT shipped with any batteries*


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Hey Pete - here's another reason not to open your wallet for a monopolistically priced Glo: *it is NOT shipped with any batteries*


At least you can't be blamed for providing dodgy batteries then.


----------



## blindlemon

No, but in accordance with my monopolistic ultra-capitalist views I would if I could!

And then I'd *force* people to buy their exorbitantly overpriced replacements from me too, of course


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> No, but in accordance with my monopolistic ultra-capitalist views I would if I could!
> 
> And then I'd *force* people to buy their exorbitantly overpriced replacements from me too, of course


----------



## mikerr

There's been a bit of a quiet revolution in rechargeable batteries - eneloop / hybrio

Normal rechargeables have always had high self-drain - they'll be flat within a month even if left fully charged on the shelf.

The new hybrio / eneloop ones retain 90&#37; of charge for 6 months or more,
and are even supplied fully charged.

Lives up to the hype too - I replaced all my batteries with them now. Even though they are nominally 2000mah, they seem to last longer in digicam use than my 2500mah "normal" ones ever did.


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Lives up to the hype too - I replaced all my batteries with them now. Even though they are nominally 2000mah, they seem to last longer in digicam use than my 2500mah "normal" ones ever did.


Very interesting.

Sounds perfect for a digital cam which can easily not be used for several months at a time.

Not sure about a Glo remote though where the day to day drain may be very high. Having the most mah may be more relevant in that situation?


----------



## glenbo

Errr.... The new Glo remotes nice.


----------



## Pete77

glenbo said:


> Errr.... The new Glo remotes nice.


Have you got one?

How much nicer than the ordinary peanut is it really?


----------



## glenbo

As the remote was for two over 60s very much worth getting.

Large buttons, back light all of which make it easier to use.

As for the remote its self style wise, very impressed has the piano black finish of a Samsung TV.

Only down side is makes you wish you had a similar styled Tivo (Series 3.)

Would be keen to pick up the white version (for myself) if Tivo heaven start stocking that colour.

Its really a bit of a disappointment to go back to using the series 1 remote after the "Glo experience" 

I'd recommend one.


----------



## blindlemon

glenbo said:


> I'd recommend one.


Thanks, but I suspect they may be a tad expensive for Pete....


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Thanks, but I suspect they may be a tad expensive for Pete....


I'm still expecting Tivoheaven to be sending me one as a Christmas present as a thank you for all the extra Glo Remote sales that my efforts at keeping this thread active have undoubtedly drummed up.


----------



## glenbo

If thats the case I must get one for having started it !


----------



## Pete77

glenbo said:


> If thats the case I must get one for having started it !


But it would have been my efforts to tell people that the cost of the remote wasn't worth it that would have undoubtedly prompted the majority of forum regulars to buy one just to prove me wrong.


----------



## mikerr

Pete77 said:


> [hybrio / eneloop batteries]
> Not sure about a Glo remote though where the day to day drain may be very high.


Standard nimh's would be losing their charge faster than the remote is using it... they lose more than 1% per day.

Having 2500mah vs 2000mah at charge time is irrelevent when they lose all that charge within a month or so, being used or not.

The newer hybrid type retain their charge much much longer on low drain (i.e. remotes/clocks) or intermittent use (left on shelf).

Makes them IDEAL for this use IMO.


----------



## RichardJH

Mike do you have any recommendation's for supply of them


----------



## ericd121

Yeah, Mike, don't keep the good news to yourself, we want brands, product names etc. 

One question I'd like answered is do I need a new charger for the new-fangled batteries?



mikerr said:


> There's been a bit of a quiet revolution in rechargeable batteries - eneloop / hybrio...I replaced all my batteries with them now...they seem to last longer in digicam use than my 2500mah "normal" ones ever did.


----------



## verses

ericd121 said:


> One question I'd like answered is do I need a new charger for the new-fangled batteries?


Acccording to this site they "can be recharged in any NiMH battery charger".

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## mikerr

You can charge them in any old charger, the difference is how they retain their charge.

Its hard to find anybody that doesn't rave about them, but there's an unbiased in-depth report here

hybrio (uniross) seem to be about half the price of eneloop (sanyo), 
but they use the same technology, and test around the same.

I used to charge my batteries fully and leave them in cameras, only to find they were dead within as little as 2 weeks. You might get lucky and have them last a month or so, but no more.

My eneloops can be treated like non-rechargable batteries: i.e. they keep their charge for months and months.

I've now thrown all my "normal" AA rechargeables away 

The god of all chargers is this, since it will tell you exactly how much charge the battery has taken during charging, and also how much it has retained when you do a discharge cycle...but its really expensive over here (I bought it stateside).

Anyway, you are fine with any normal charger, fancy chargers just give you more information.

Prices:Amazon look as cheap as any:

Hybrio:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uniross-AAA-Hybrio-Batteries-800mAh/dp/B000KKLYMS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Uniross-Hybrio-AA-2100mAh-Batteries/dp/B000KG5G5I/

Eneloop:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eneloop-AAA-4-Pack-Batteries/dp/B000IDWDKO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Eneloop-AA-Pack-Batteries-2000mAh/dp/B000IDUOQO/


----------



## Milhouse

What buttons can be programmed on this Glo remote and can I get it to control the power on/off, input selection and volume on my Onkyo amplifier? My Philips TV shouldn't be a problem for the Glo, but I'm currently hating the remote that came with my TX-NR905 amp and it's got to go...

I've looked at this image of the Glo remote and I don't see how I would select power on/off or change input on the amp, all of which is apparently possible according to the blurb on the tivo.com site.



> Learning capable - Programmable to control power, input, volume, and mute on your TV and A/V receiver using built-in database of commands, or learn these commands directly from your TV's and receiver's remote controls


EDIT. Just found this very useful forum thread and also this tivo.com knowledge base article - looks like I should be able to program the Onkyo amp and Philips TV for use with my TiVo... Goodbye nasty Onkyo remote controll, hello TiVo Glo remote! One more order coming TiVoHeavens way...


----------



## Milhouse

My Glo arrived this afternoon from TiVo Heaven and it's excellent!

It works perfectly with my Philips Aurea TV and Onkyo 905 amplifier. The Onkyo amp has discrete on and off IR codes so with the learning feature I've programmed the TVPWR button with the on/off IR toggle code for the TV followed by the "off" IR code for the amplifier, and the Input button is programmed to send the VCR/DVR amplifier mode command which fortunately powers on the amp if it's on standby. Two button presses and I'm all set to watch TiVo with a peanut remote again, and just one button (TVPWR) needed to switch off both the TV and amp - marvellous! 

Many thanks Blindlemon - an exemplary service for a perfectly reasonable price!


----------



## glenbo

Many thanks Blindlemon - an exemplary service for a perfectly reasonable price! 

Don't let Pete 77 hear you say that! 

Joke!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict

Milhouse said:


> The Onkyo amp has discrete on and off IR codes so with the learning feature I've programmed the TVPWR button with the on/off IR toggle code for the TV followed by the "off" IR code for the amplifier, and the Input button is programmed to send the VCR/DVR amplifier mode command which fortunately powers on the amp if it's on standby.


This has made me think.....

The remote for my Denon amp has separate on and off buttons and IR codes, yet the TVPWR button on my peanut is able to do both - i.e. toggle. (I never actually thought about this before!) I wonder if a solution exists to do this with your Onkyo? It would save you one button press at switch-on!


----------



## Milhouse

Benedict said:


> This has made me think.....
> 
> The remote for my Denon amp has separate on and off buttons and IR codes, yet the TVPWR button on my peanut is able to do both - i.e. toggle. (I never actually thought about this before!) I wonder if a solution exists to do this with your Onkyo? It would save you one button press at switch-on!


I'm all for improved efficiency!

Not sure how this could be achieved though - the peanut has no idea about "state" so how would it know which code (either on or off) to send to the amp? As far as I can tell the Onkyo doesn't have a toggle code which can be used - if it does I've no idea how I could teach the peanut as the Onkyo remote doesn't generate such a code.


----------



## Pete77

glenbo said:


> Many thanks Blindlemon - an exemplary service for a perfectly reasonable price!


I'll allow you the exemplary service bit. Have yet to be convinced about the reasonableness of the prices.


----------



## cwaring

Pete. There was absolutely _no need_ for that stupid comment, though I suppose that's never stopped you in the past, so why should it now, eh? 

To put it another way... you've just lost him a customer as I was about to get a drive from him for my dad, but as you say his prices aren't reasonable I might just shop elsewhere.

(Okay, that last bit's not true, but how would you feel if it was?)


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> I'll allow you the exemplary service bit.


Gee thanks. 



Pete77 said:


> Have yet to be convinced about the reasonableness of the prices.


Tell you what, why don't you order a Glo from the US and let us know a) when you get it and b) how much it costs you after import duty and taxes? You do seem to be about the only person concerned with the prices, prove us all wrong. Or give it a rest?


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Pete. There was absolutely _no need_ for that stupid comment, though I suppose that's never stopped you in the past, so why should it now, eh?
> 
> To put it another way... you've just lost him a customer as I was about to get a drive from him for my dad, but as you say his prices aren't reasonable I might just shop elsewhere.


I call that a free market in goods and services which therefore provides the best choice of services and goods to the consumer at the lowest possible prices. Customers clearly value a quality service but not always necessarily at any price.

When significantly lower prices are on offer (mainly on complete hard drive upgrade prices) from another competent supplier known in these parts at www.tivocentral.co.uk it is clearly up to Tivoheaven to decide whether they need to respond to this challenge or not..........


----------



## mikerr

Thanks for the ad, but I don't actually stock Glo Remotes ...


----------



## Pete77

mikerr said:


> Thanks for the ad, but I don't actually stock Glo Remotes ...


Yes I realised that but noting that you do also already stock Cachecards and RAM for instance I'm clearly looking forward to the moment when you do stock Glo remotes as well at a somewhat lower price than the only current UK based supplier.

Hint - no one is yet importing the White Glo remotes in to the UK for resale.


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Hint - no one is yet importing the White Glo remotes in to the UK for resale.


That's because 9thTee don't stock them and the other suppliers won't ship to the UK.

So, Pete, how about it? I currently have just 3 Glo remotes left in stock here....


----------



## mas

And i just bought one, so that leaves 2.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> So, Pete, how about it? I currently have just 3 Glo remotes left in stock here....


Your kind offer of a Christmas present is accepted. Can I PM you my address so you can get it in the post.


----------



## blindlemon

I was assuming your address would come though *with your PayPal payment*

BTW, only 1 left now...


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I was assuming your address would come though *with your PayPal payment*
> 
> BTW, only 1 left now...


I bet your sales of Glo Remotes have gone through the roof as a result of this thread.

By the way as you are such a regular customer of 9th Tee can't you talk them in to also stocking the white Glo remotes given that they, being based in the USA, would have no trouble in ordering them in.


----------



## blindlemon

So far the only person who has expressed an interest _to me_ in the white Glo remotes is you - and you've already said you won't buy anything from me because I'm an 'ultra-capitalist' who indulges in 'monopolistic' pricing... so what would be the point?


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> So far the only person who has expressed an interest _to me_ in the white Glo remotes is you - and you've already said you won't buy anything from me because I'm an 'ultra-capitalist' who indulges in 'monopolistic' pricing... so what would be the point?


Clearly your memory is not what it once was.

I refer you to Glenbo in Post No 120 of this thread:-



glenbo said:


> *Would be keen to pick up the white version (for myself) if Tivo heaven start stocking that colour*


Given the nature of Tivo owners in this forum if you start stocking white remotes there will be plenty of existing Glo customers who feel they have to one of those as well to complete their Tivo set.....................


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Clearly your memory is not what it once was.


Maybe I just don't spend as much time as some people reading and re-reading threads on this forum.

OK, so we have *one* person who has expressed an interest in a white Glo remote at my normal price.... care to make it *two* Pete?


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> OK, so we have *one* person who has expressed an interest in a white Glo remote at my normal price.... care to make it *two* Pete?


But I bet you that if you got 30 white Glo remotes and emailed all the customers of the black Glo remotes you had sold to previously that 50% of them would buy a white one from you too.

So just trying to help you with the marketing angle actually. Ditto 9th Tee who are clearly missing out on sales by not having the White Glo remotes.


----------



## TCM2007

Why would you want two?


----------



## Pete77

TCM2007 said:


> Why would you want two?


Due to Owning Two Tivos.

One remote for weekdays and one for the weekend.

One remote for the husband and one for the wife.

The list goes on.


----------



## blindlemon

TCM2007 said:


> Why would you want two?


He doesn't even want one! He's just trying to get me to waste my time and money persuading 9thTee to special-order me a load of white Glo remotes so that he can come on here and accuse me of overpricing them 

ps. Pete, despite the sterling job you're doing "boosting my sales" by keeping this thread alive, amazingly I still have 1 Glo remote looking for a new home before Christmas....


----------



## 6022tivo

Right....

Enough is enough...

White, Glo, Black, Silver.....

It is Christmas, can I order a Santa RED peanut please..

Don't care about the mark up that much.. We all have to earn a wage.


----------



## Automan

I just want a Sky Compatible Tivo HD for Xmas 

And a free lifetime sub 

Automan.


----------



## kitschcamp

Hmm. If you're doing that, then I want a Swedish TiVo, the Viasat+ box is nowhere near as good (it's basically a Sky+ box), but at least it's better than the box from Boxer!


----------



## andyjenkins

Sorry to bump an old thread, but does anyone know if the TivoCommunity Store will deliver to the UK? They have the Black and White Glow remotes for $50 excluding delivery. 

When I just tried to place a "test order" - I was told that no delivery costs were available, but I would be contacted to confirm exact costs.

I presume not, but does anyone know if the Store delivers to the UK ?


----------



## blindlemon

No they don't - sorry. 

At the moment there is only one supplier I know of in the UK. Can't say who though...


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Can't say who though...


Oh yes he can. Which is why he responded to your post.

The website mentioned in blindlemon's forum profile (www.tivoheaven.co.uk)has the black Tivo S3 remotes in stock. But there is a significant premium involved over the US price.

Or you could order one directly from www.9thtee.com in the USA but unfortunately they charge 30USD or more for shipping just one remote internationally (even though their charge for shipping 50 remotes is little more than this) and you may also be hit with UK VAT and Parceforce customs duty payment fee of around £10 as well.


----------



## cwaring

How can there be a "significant premium" if the same remote will cost _more_ from the official supplier? 

Give it a rest, Pete, please!


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> How can there be a "significant premium" if the same remote will cost _more_ from the official supplier?  !


A significant premium over what Tivoheaven pays for them is what I meant as by ordering 50 at once in bulk they are able to cut the postage costs down to under a pound each.

Also if Tivoheaven would offer a non Special Delivery delivery method they could cut a further 2 or 3 quid off the price.


----------



## stretch_blues

Well I am the proud owner of a shiny new black "glo" remote, very impressed, can finally control TV volume as it is a learning remote, getting used to the slightly different keys such as the smaller thumb keys but all in all a solid upgrade to the peanut. Was a little surprised to find it needs 4 x AAA batteries though!

And a bargain at £28 including postage


----------



## Pete77

stretch_blues said:


> And a bargain at £28 including postage


And just how exactly did you manage to get it at that price?

Did you get a visiting friend from the USA to buy one for you and drop it off when he or she was in the UK?


----------



## JonnyD

Well I got my glo remote yesterday and was pleased to discover that it can operate my Pioneer 507 without having to use the learn function. I simply input the manufactrers code from the Tivo site and away I went all for the pricely sum of.........£12.50...I bought of Ebay USA, shipped to my brother-in-law in Dallas and the mother-in-law brought it back after visiting over Christmas.


----------



## Pete77

JonnyD said:


> all for the pricely sum of.........£12.50...I bought of Ebay USA, shipped to my brother-in-law in Dallas and the mother-in-law brought it back after visiting over Christmas.


Now that's more like the price I want to pay. And with heavy duty learning remotes like the Chameleon series available for £35 in the sales here paying £44 or so for a Glo remote from Tivoheaven looks far too high.

Now I wonder if those Ebay US sellers would ship a Glo remote direct to the UK. Or is that what the previous poster but one in this thread has actually done?..............

I note that a search on a certain well known auction website for the words Tivo and Glo also brings up results for the items that the two previous posters in this thread seem to have purchased.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete - why don't you setup your own business to offer a better and more competitive service in this country, otherwise keep your lectures on Pete77 economics to yourself?

Your talk is far too cheap. And often laughably wrong.


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> Pete - why don't you setup your own business to offer a better and more competitive service in this country


No need when its clear there is now a third party in the USA who will ship the Glo remotes to the UK at a sensible price.



> Your talk is far too cheap. And often laughably wrong.


If you don't like my comments you will always have the option to use the Ignore function of the forum.

Personally I am more inclined to believe that you actually enjoy complaining about my comments.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> No need when its clear there is now a third party in the USA who will ship the Glo remotes to the UK at a sensible price.


Who is this third party - are you referring to flee bay??? Hardly a reliable source, either in terms of stock availability or successful transaction. You're scraping the barrel (no surprise there) if this is the best alternative you can find.


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> Who is this third party - are you referring to flee bay??? Hardly a reliable source, either in terms of stock availability or successful transaction.


Sorry but millions would beg to differ with you there. But perhaps the desperateness of that particular argument merely proves your determination to prove me wrong at all costs.

If you buy off Ebay you need to be careful the seller you buy from has an established reputation for selling decent quality goods and plenty of positive feedback (unless you are prepared to take a risk) but provided you do that and stick to buying only by PayPal and withing the PayPal protection limits then you are not likely to have significantly more problems than with other retailers.

The fact that a couple of satisfied buyers of this particular product from this cheaper source have posted to indicate their happiness with the product they have received only further reinforces this point.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> Sorry but millions would beg to differ with you there. But perhaps the desperateness of that particular argument merely proves your determination to prove me wrong at all costs.


And I'm sure millions wouldn't agree with you too.

Just Google for "ebay fraud" and you'll get over three hundred thousand hits discussing the issue and how to avoid it etc. - if fraud wasn't such a major issue on eBay, there wouldn't be so many sites explaining how not to get scammed.

For the sake of a few extra quid I'd rather have the peace of mind buying from a known reputable dealer in this country who will deal with any subsequent problems.

Buying from eBay as an alternative to buying from a real business may appeal to you, but it holds no appeal to many others who wish to avoid the serious and very real downsides associated with eBay.

You're grasping at straws by suggesting eBay!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Here we go again...

Pete... its called running a business. Mr TiVoHeaven doesnt run his organisation for laughs, I imagine he does it to make a PROFIT!!! 
As the other chap says, if you're not happy about this practice then you are at liberty to source your requirements from another source. However, some of us a) can't be ar*ed to mess about with FleaBay (well all remember you got ripped off a treat) and b) would rather deal with a reliable source for our goods (warranty and all that).
If you think that TiVoHeaven charges too much for its products then I suggest you might consider putting your money where your mouth is and set up your own non-profit making organisation and see exactly how long it stays afloat.

(waiting for the meaningless rant.. mostly regarding wearing vests.. yawn)


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> Buying from eBay as an alternative to buying from a real business may appeal to you, but it holds no appeal to many others who wish to avoid the serious and very real downsides associated with eBay.


Odd then isn't it that Ebay is such a massivley succesful website and business if the majority of the population are inclined to share your own point of view?


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> the majority of the population


Did he say that?


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> Odd then isn't it that Ebay is such a massivley succesful website and business if the majority of the population are inclined to share your own point of view?


"majority of the population" - sighs.

I'm not denying eBay is successful, but you can't deny it has a reputation for scams and an awful lot of people are wary of using eBay because they don't want to be ripped off. Anyone who deals with eBay knows there is a good chance they may never see the item they have bought, and will then have to go through the rigmarole of recaliming their money. This just doesn't happen with reputable retailers which is why people are prepared to pay a little extra than play Russian roulette.

Will you go on record and state that eBay is a reputable place to do business with no real risk of being ripped off, it's the only way you can maintain that eBay is a viable alternative to reputable retailers so I suspect you will.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK

Pete77 said:


> Odd then isn't it that Ebay is such a massivley succesful website and business if the majority of the population are inclined to share your own point of view?


Pete, eBay is nothing more than an electronic car boot sale. People sell their sh*t that they dont want anymore to some other muppet who thinks that they can sell it later for a profit. Its exactly the same as filling your car full of cr*p and paying the bloke at the gate to sell your sh*t.

I have to confess that it is a fantastic business model, sit back, do nothing, take money - damn I wish I'd thought of it.

I should point out that I don't do eBay and certainly don't do Pykey Car Boot either.


----------



## Pete77

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Pete, eBay is nothing more than an electronic car boot sale. People sell their sh*t that they dont want anymore to some other muppet who thinks that they can sell it later for a profit. Its exactly the same as filling your car full of cr*p and paying the bloke at the gate to sell your sh*t.


It also lets people sell brand new products at lower prices because they don't have the same overheads.

And it also lets people resell tickets for events they no longer require (due to changed plans) that the cumudgeonly organisers will not give them a refund on.

Yes crap is also sold on it but when an item is secondhand and that risk inherent that will be to some extent evident (predictably some of you will now taunt me over my dodgy Tivo purchase on which I nonetheless obtained a full refund).

Of course as you say crap products are frequently remarkably popular with the public if marketed hard enough as Easyjet and TalkTalk Broadband are living testament to. And I think those are probably what Milhouse would call reputable high street retailers?


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> And I think those are probably what Milhouse would call reputable high street retailers?


Wrong again, not that it's at all relevant to this discussion - of course there are less than reputable retailers out there besides eBay.

TiVoHeaven is a reputable retailer. eBay is a less than an ideal place to buy stuff for many sane people. Introducing some dodgey third-party into the discussion to bolster your argument is pointless. And you still haven't answered my question.


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> TiVoHeaven is a reputable retailer. eBay is a less than an ideal place to buy stuff for many sane people.


So you prefer to deal with a sole trader with none of the guarantees regarding customer dissatisfaction with their purchases via Paypal?

What comeback does a customer have if, however committed blindlemon currently is to his business and his customers, he suddenly has a stroke or heart attack and there is then no one else around who can continue to run the business?

You are correct that every retailer has a different indiviudal reputation and that is why there are in fact some highly reputable sellers on Ebay, even though there are also disreputable sellers too.

Ebay has brought greater security to the process that was formerly an Exchange and Mart advert, or an ad in the local newspaper or newsagent shop window. As with any such purchase checking up on the background of the seller before proceeding is always wise. But how you can only see it as a bad thing and apparently also have a blanket ban on ever buying anything at all on Ebay (even small items which are very cheap so you are usually taking no risk) is still somewhat beyond me.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> So you prefer to deal with a sole trader with none of the guarantees regarding customer dissatisfaction with their purchases via Paypal?
> 
> What comeback does a customer have if, however committed blindlemon currently is to his business and his customers, he suddenly has a stroke or heart attack and there is then no one else around who can continue to run the business?


Your argument applies equaly to the faceless individuals you prefer to deal with on flea-bay. TiVoHeaven/blindlemon has a reputation on this forum and has more to lose than the fly-by-nights on eBay who are just as likely to die of a heart attack before posting your purchase.

Whether the eBay trader or TiVoHeaven renege on the transaction matters not a lot as both use PayPal in which case I would turn to them for compensation. However my point is that I have a much higher certainty that the transaction would complete when *NOT* using eBay.

eBay is well known for scams which is something you seem determined to ignore just so that you can slam a reputable retailer that you have a personal grievance with.



Pete77 said:


> But how you can only see it as a bad thing and apparently also have a blanket ban on ever buying anything at all on Ebay (even small items which are very cheap so you are usually taking no risk) is still somewhat beyond me.


Did I say I had a blanket ban on eBay? I've simply said I prefer to deal with reputable retailers than people on eBay - I've bought stuff from eBay in the past, but given the choice I'd rather buy from a retailer.

As for running background checks and only buying from reputable sellers - do some research and find out about scammers hijacking reputable accounts on eBay. Or maybe you've already learned this the hard way when you bought your TiVo? Buying from eBay is a lottery - accept it.


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> eBay is well known for scams which is something you seem determined to ignore just so that you can slam a reputable retailer that you have a personal grievance with.


I don't have any grievance with TivoHeaven. I have never bought anything from them so far and the quality of the technical advice from its proprietor has in general been excellent.

The only purpose of my posts regarding the Glo remotes was really to imply that if TivoHeaven could get the price down to say £39.99 they might sell so many more remotes that they might make more profit out of them in total.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> I don't have any grievance with TivoHeaven.


Could have fooled me.



Pete77 said:


> The only purpose of my posts regarding the Glo remotes was really to imply that if TivoHeaven could get the price down to say £39.99 they might sell so many more remotes that they might make more profit out of them in total.


So why do you slam his business model every oppurtunity you get? If you're not happy with his price you just just need to say it once and leave it there. Your repeated attacks are unpleasant and unecessary.


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> So why do you slam his business model every oppurtunity you get? If you're not happy with his price you just just need to say it once and leave it there. Your repeated attacks are unpleasant and unecessary.


I don't and I have frequently pointed Tivo upgraders towards the existence of the Tivoheaven website.

Clearly you are one of those people who does not believe that the constructive critics of a business are often those who ultimately enable it to further improve its range of services.

I agree that I possibly went too far recently in querying the wisdom and motivations of Tivoheaven's advice on changing power supplies and I would apologise for possibly getting carried away in that post.


----------



## Raisltin Majere

Pete77 said:


> I agree that I possibly went too far recently in querying the wisdom and motivations of Tivoheaven's advice on changing power supplies and I would apologise for possibly getting carried away in that post.


Okay, who's hijacked Pete's account?


----------



## martink0646

Raisltin Majere said:


> Okay, who's hijacked Pete's account?


V. V. sharp...Watch you don't cut yourself


----------



## ad_jack

any sign of glo remotes back on sale anywhere, i really want one!!


----------



## Pete77

ad_jack said:


> any sign of glo remotes back on sale anywhere, i really want one!!


www.ebay.*com* then enter "tivo" "glo"

or it may be easier to buy one at

www.tivoheaven.co.uk (then select Remotes)

Despite the apparently higher price if you factor in a £10 or so customs duty payment fee for shipping direct from the USA and customs duty itself of may be £4 or so plus the long wait for international shipping then it is slower and also very little cheaper than ordering from tivoheaven.co.uk


----------



## ad_jack

hi pete.

Nope none at tivoheaven, been keeping my eye open there for a while. I have looked on ebay.com. I preferably want to buy one already imported. Not too fussed on price, just the speed it will take to get to me. I just thought i'd see if there were any other places to buy one from in UK

looks like it'll have to be from abroad  
The time i've already spent waiting i could already have imported one lol 

cheers:up:


----------



## blindlemon

ad_jack said:


> The time i've already spent waiting i could already have imported one lol


I am waiting for delivery of an order I placed on the 12th Feb! If you send me an email I will let you know when they arrive 

Edit: Now expected sometime this week!


----------



## Pete77

ad_jack said:


> looks like it'll have to be from abroad
> The time i've already spent waiting i could already have imported one lol


I forgot to mention www.9thtee.com/tivoupgrades.htm as this is where blindlemon/Tivoheaven gets his from.

9th Tee are rather notorious for lengthy delays in shipping (despite a rather high international shipping price for a single remote) and as Tivoheaven experienced a sudden rush of Glo remote sales (due to a rather active thread discussing them on here) they unexpectedly sold all their existing stock a little while ago.

I would like to get one myself except I can't really justify over £40 for something that will obviously be a 9 days wonder when I already have 4 working Tivo remotes of the S1 silver and black varieties.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> 9th Tee are rather notorious for lengthy delays in shipping (despite a rather high international shipping price for a single remote) and as Tivoheaven experienced a sudden rush of Glo remote sales (due to a rather active thread discussing them on here) they unexpectedly sold all their existing stock a little while ago.


That would be *this* thread, Pete!

You almost sound as though you are trying to take credit for increasing Tivoheavens sales... surely not!


----------



## Pete77

Milhouse said:


> You almost sound as though you are trying to take credit for increasing Tivoheavens sales...


You may very well say that but I could not possibly comment.


----------



## 6022tivo

I was bidding on a few from one ebayer in the states (charges &#163;5 delivery, well $9.99)

Going for under &#163;25 delivered, set myself a bidding limit, but missed out on them. They have not come back on for a while.

Should not get stung for customs as they are under the value limit, and even if not, the seller should be kind on the declaration. 

Just got a new limited edition DS from Canada, the price was cheaper even with DHL shipping of $25 then buying in the UK shops.. Good old rip off Britain.


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> They have not come back on for a while


Try a search for *tivo glo *at www.ebay*.com* rather than www.ebay.*co.uk* Ebay UK seems to have decided not to list US goods any more where there is no UK match - perhaps due to difficulties with VAT and customs duty.


----------



## kitschcamp

Even sillier - it was an accident that US listings used to appear on the UK version. They didn't on the German or Swedish one. They've now fixed the bug.


----------



## Pete77

kitschcamp said:


> Even sillier - it was an accident that US listings used to appear on the UK version. They didn't on the German or Swedish one. They've now fixed the bug.


Interesting to hear.

But is there any chance that Microsoft will ever recognise a distinction between British English and American English in its operating systems and programs I wonder?


----------



## mikeyp

Pete77 said:


> Interesting to hear.
> 
> But is there any chance that Microsoft will ever recognise a distinction between British English and American English in its operating systems and programs I wonder?


I doubt it. MS blows anyway. The linux community have been far more obliging in that respect. I was pleasantly surprised the other day to find things spelled correctly in the GIMP.
I'm still struggling trying to get vista working properly on my PC over a year after launch. Thankfully SP1 has fixed a few things but it's still being a pain in the butt. If you asked me a year ago if I thought I'd see the day when Linux was easier to setup and use than windows, I'd have told you not to be silly. Now however...

Anyway, back to topic, I'm in desperate need of getting a new remote but really can't justify the price. Also I need the vcr button. Looks like I'm going to be ordering another silver one.


----------



## Pete77

mikeyp said:


> I have need of getting a new remote but really can't justify the price. Also I need the vcr button. Looks like I'm going to be ordering another silver one.


The Glo remotes are also very hungry on battery power by all accounts unless you disable the Glo key functionality.

I also sometimes use the VCR bypass function to view my Freeview box live from Scart rather than via composite when my Tivo is recording something off my Sky Digibox. I believe the Glo remote can be programmed with a VCR bypass command from a silver remote since the Glo is supposed to have a learning remote capability.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> The Glo remotes are also very hungry on battery power by all accounts unless you disable the Glo key functionality.


My Glo with a set of Sanyo Eneloop rechargeable batteries is still going strong after almost 4 months continuous usage...


----------



## 6022tivo

Pete77 said:


> The Glo remotes are also very hungry on battery power by all accounts unless you disable the Glo key functionality.


I have 3 media center (glo) remotes, the larger xbox 360 one could nearly light up the street, but I can not ever remember changing the batteries on any of them, the media PC ones I have had in use for well over a year.


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> I have 3 media center (glo) remotes, the larger xbox 360 one could nearly light up the street, but I can not ever remember changing the batteries on any of them, the media PC ones I have had in use for well over a year.


Presumably they are a more efficient design than the Tivo Glo or don't Glo quite as brightly from each key?


----------



## 6022tivo

Do you have a glo remote pete, or are just "assuming" the batteries do not last long due to the LED's?


----------



## Pete77

6022tivo said:


> Do you have a glo remote pete, or are just "assuming" the batteries do not last long due to the LED's?


Do you own a Tivo S3 Glo Remote then 6022?


----------



## mikerr

Remember there's many more merkins with Glo remotes than us, 
so searching the US side of this forum gives:


bkdtv said:


> If you bought the TiVo Series3, turn the backlight off on your TiVo GLO remote so the batteries last *9-12 months instead of 3-4 months*.
> 
> To turn the backlight off, press and hold the TIVO and the THUMBS DOWN buttons until the red light blinks three times. To turn it back on, do the same, except with the THUMBS UP button.


Turning off the backlight defeats the purpose IMO, but the above post does show 3-4 months is considered normal even if they don't mention the batteries used.



kirk1701 said:


> I'm changing them out at a frequency of about once every month now if not once every three weeks so I'm wondering if its just mine or if this is somewhat normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Series3 HD and TiVo Glo remote controls have an automatic backlighting feature. A sensor on the front of the remote detects when a room is dark and activates the backlight as soon as you press a button.
> 
> Under some conditions, such as when the room is lit by certain types of flourescent lighting, the sensor may think the room is dark and turn on the backlight. If this happens frequently, battery life may be shortened.
Click to expand...


----------



## johala_reewi

Pete77 said:


> The Glo remotes are also very hungry on battery power by all accounts unless you disable the Glo key functionality.


Didn't think you had a Glo remote 
I run mine on rechargables and they last about 3 months which is better than I got with the pronto.



> I also sometimes use the VCR bypass function to view my Freeview box live from Scart rather than via composite when my Tivo is recording something off my Sky Digibox. I believe the Glo remote can be programmed with a VCR bypass command from a silver remote since the Glo is supposed to have a learning remote capability.


No 'supposed' about it. You can use some of the Glo keys to learn keys from other remotes.


----------



## BigH

johala_reewi said:


> No 'supposed' about it. You can use some of the Glo keys to learn keys from other remotes.


is there a list of the keys which can be programmed?

done it with a few, but would be nice to get the 'aspect' button to work with my TV remote


----------



## Milhouse

mikerr said:


> Remember there's many more merkins with Glo remotes than us, so searching the US side of this forum gives:


Further searches reveal that while there are some merkins with problems, there are just as many merkins that don't have excessive power consumption and batteries which have lasted almost an entire year with the backlight enabled.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=351612

Perhaps it's faulty remotes, or [email protected] batteries, or watching TV in permanent darkness (the backlight only comes on when it considers the room is "too dark") or a combination of all three?


----------



## Milhouse

BigH said:


> is there a list of the keys which can be programmed?
> 
> done it with a few, but would be nice to get the 'aspect' button to work with my TV remote


The Aspect button is not programmable, and won't work with a UK Series 1 so is effectively a dead button on the Glo remote in the UK.  It's only TV/Power, Input, Mute and Volume Up and Volume Down. Check post for details.


----------



## blindlemon

6022tivo said:


> Do you have a glo remote pete, or are just "assuming" the batteries do not last long due to the LED's?


I believe he's still waiting for me to give him a free one


----------



## 6022tivo

Pete77 said:


> Do you own a Tivo S3 Glo Remote then 6022?


No. But you did say...


> The Glo remotes are also very hungry on battery power by all accounts unless you disable the Glo key functionality.


I was interested to hear how you claim this, as all the backlit led light remotes I have used (3 different types) have lasted well over a year on the same batteries with lots of daily use????
I don't own a S3 Tivo Glo Remote, but I can not see your justification that the glo functionality remotes are "hungry on battery power" ????

_*waits*_


----------



## Pete77

Surely I said "by all accounts" which makes it quite obvious that I am attempting to distil an aggregate result of the comments of others I have read who have had anything to say about battery life on a Glo remote. If I was relating my own experience with a Glo remote I would have said "I have found" or something similar.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> Surely I said "by all accounts" which makes it quite obvious that I am attempting to distil an aggregate result of the comments of others I have read who have had anything to say about battery life on a Glo remote. If I was relating my own experience with a Glo remote I would have said "I have found" or something similar.


I've read posts (indeed, I've provided a link) which say they have no problem with battery life in their Glo remotes - surely the use of the word "all" in relation to "all accounts" in your post is therefore incorrect and a gross exaggeration?


----------



## 6022tivo

Pete77 said:


> Surely I said "by all accounts" which makes it quite obvious that I am attempting to distil an aggregate result of the comments of others I have read who have had anything to say about battery life on a Glo remote. If I was relating my own experience with a Glo remote I would have said "I have found" or something similar.


I have never read comments regarding bad battery life of Tivo Series 3 remotes to be honest, and actual experiance I have had from owning backlit "glo" remotes have shown after daily usage they are still going after a year of use on the same batteries.

Maybe I have missed the all posts regarding bad Series 3 Glo remotes that you are refering to, but that maybe the case as I don't spend 24 hours a day reading these forums.

_*waits*_


----------



## martink0646

Oh dear, called again Pete. Pesky things these facts.....

Why is it when you are put on the spot you go quiet & never reply. I am still waiting for you to answer at least one post. People would be much less likely to jump on your 'bending of the truth'/'exaggerations' if you would occasionally put your hand up & admit you were wrong. What's that I see flying by the window...A pig?

Martin


----------



## Pete77

There have been quite a number of complaints in the forums by users of Tivo Glo remotes that it consumes its four AA batteries significantly more quickly than the two AA batteries used by a silver S1 or black US Philips Tivo remote.

As to whether that is unacceptably quickly that seems to come down to how much people use their Tivos, how much they do so in poorly lit rooms and how much they object to having to change batteries regularly.

But there seems little doubt that a Glo remote uses up it batteries more quickly than its predecessors. Whether that is unacceptably quickly seems to be a matter of personal taste.

I must say it is pretty much guaranteed that martin will never resist the temptation to try to provoke Pete whenever he can possibly do so.


----------



## blindlemon

I have not noticed any obvious power consumption issues with the Glo remotes. If you're worried about battery cost and/or the environment, get a set of rechargeables :up:

Edit: once again I sense a mountain being laboriously fashioned from a molehill here Pete....


----------



## 6022tivo

blindlemon said:


> I have not noticed any obvious power consumption issues with the Glo remotes. If you're worried about battery cost and/or the environment, get a set of rechargeables :up:
> 
> Edit: once again I sense a mountain being laboriously fashioned from a molehill here Pete....


Waiting for pete's reply probably stating the cost of the electricity to recharge the batteries against the cost of cheap non rechargeable and the environmental impact of the more toxic rechargeable against standard batteries.

*waits*


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> There have been quite a number of complaints in the forums by users of Tivo Glo remotes that it consumes its four AA batteries significantly more quickly than the two AA batteries used by a silver S1 or black US Philips Tivo remote.


Minor correction - the Glo remote uses 4x AAA batteries while the original S1 remote uses 2x AA batteries. Whether this equates to more or less "power" density/storage/leakage I have no idea, but it's a difference all the same.



Pete77 said:


> But there seems little doubt that a Glo remote uses up it batteries more quickly than its predecessors. Whether that is unacceptably quickly seems to be a matter of personal taste.


There is little doubt that *SOME* Glo remotes use up their batteries faster than other Glo remotes - this suggests a problem (fault?) with *SOME* Glo remotes, or the owners of these remotes are using shoddy batteries, or operating them in permanent darkness causing the light to come on more often (although I very much doubt an LED light would consume that much power under normal circumstances). It's not a given that ALL Glo remotes eat batteries - on the contrary, there is plenty of evidence which says this doesn't happen to everyone.

As with all forums it's going to be those with a problem who make the most noise. Those who have no problems (almost certainly the majority in most cases) with their Glo remotes keep quiet unless they feel the need to occasionaly challenge or contradict those who are experiencing problems.

Since you don't own a Glo remote Pete, just what is your problem? 

EDIT: Correction - LCD -> LED


----------



## ColinYounger

Milhouse said:


> Since you don't own a Glo remote Pete, just what is your problem?


The price BlindLemon charges for them.


----------



## Milhouse

ColinYounger said:


> The price BlindLemon charges for them.


I'm not even sure that's it - he at last seemed to have come to terms with the financial realities of the world according to this post!  I suspect it's merely a ploy to boost his post count...


----------



## ColinYounger

Milhouse - My point exactly. Some people when faced with a losing battle merely move the focus of their aim and try to bring down the target in a different way.

AKA bad press by FUD.

EDIT: Nice Wiki definition, which sums up what I mean.


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> I must say it is pretty much guaranteed that martin will never resist the temptation to try to provoke Pete whenever he can possibly do so.


Pete, does relating to yourself in the third person signify that, as a number of people have suspected & commented on, Pete77 is a pseudonym. 

Martin


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> Pete, does relating to yourself in the third person signify that, as a number of people have suspected & commented on, Pete77 is a pseudonym.


I happen to know for a fact that the proprietor of Tivoheaven is neither the first known case of a talking yellow citrus fruit or blind. So it appears most forum user names are probably pseudonyms. Yourself excepted of course.


----------



## martink0646

C'mon Pete, don't dodge it. I am honestly fascinated by your use of the third person. Fess up


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> C'mon Pete, don't dodge it. I am honestly fascinated by your use of the third person. Fess up


I expect it just reflects my old fashioned style of writing as in "it behoves members of this household to give urgent consideration to Her Majesty's kind invitation to her forthcoming Garden Party at Buckingham Palace".


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> I expect it just reflects my old fashioned style of writing as in "it behoves members of this household to give urgent consideration to Her Majesty's kind invitation to her forthcoming Garden Party at Buckingham Palace".


I'm not so sure. Surely you would use the term *one *as in;

"I (*ONE*) must say it is pretty much guaranteed that martin will never resist the temptation to try to provoke Pete (*ONE *) whenever he can possibly do so."

Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.

Martin


----------



## Pete77

martink0646 said:


> I'm not so sure. Surely you would use the term *one *as in;
> 
> "I (*ONE*) must say it is pretty much guaranteed that martin will never resist the temptation to try to provoke Pete (*ONE *) whenever he can possibly do so."
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Martin


Surely you are familiar with the concept of the Royal "We".


----------



## martink0646

Pete77 said:


> Surely you are familiar with the concept of the Royal "We".


Yes, but you didn't use it, you used your 'own'?? name

Martin


----------



## rickynumber18

Hi all. I took delivery of my new TiVo 'Glo' remote yesterday, sent via my family in the USA (with appropriate wording on the customs slip ). Much cheaper than purchasing in the UK. 

I have to say the remote is FANTASTIC! I've been managing with juggling remotes as there are no codes for my LCD TV. Within minutes I'd taught the remote to control my volume, power and mute. 

The only downside is you can't reprogramme allocated buttons. I use 'AUX' (for my DVD) and 'VCR' (to see what Sky channel TiVo is recording without coming out of a playing programme) but there's only one button available for programming -'Input' - so I'll have to make do.

It's a real shame as the 'Aspect' button does nothing at all and the 'Info' and 'Live TV' seem to do the exactly the same. I think TiVo should have added in a few more programmable buttons, there plenty of room at the bottom of the remote.


----------



## blindlemon

rickynumber18 said:


> Much cheaper than purchasing in the UK.


Indeed. Without 9thTee's shipping charges, VAT, Duty, ParcelForce's 'handling' charge and my 'monopolistic' profit margin they are really quite a bargain - maybe Pete needs to make a shopping trip to the US to stock up one... 



rickynumber18 said:


> there's only one button available for programming -'Input' - so I'll have to make do.


You can reprogram the 'TV Pwr' key if you like - I use it to swap my TV inputs between my two TiVos.



rickynumber18 said:


> the 'Aspect' button does nothing at all and the 'Info' and 'Live TV' seem to do the exactly the same.


The 'Info' key acts like the 'Enter' button when you are viewing a recording listing - one press gives you extra details about the show.

I agree it's a shame you can't reprogam 'Aspect' as that is entirely useless with S1 TiVos.

Let us know how you find the battery consumption....


----------



## Pete77

rickynumber18 said:


> I have to say the remote is FANTASTIC! I've been managing with juggling remotes as there are no codes for my LCD TV.
> 
> but there's only one button available for programming -'Input' - so I'll have to make do. I think TiVo should have added in a few more programmable buttons, there plenty of room at the bottom of the remote.


Hi Rikki,

I think this is possibly an example of what is known as "blowing hot and cold" over something?

That is to say initially it was fantastic for you because your silver Tivo Peanut does not control your tv but then you realised all the things they could have done better with it.

As my tv volume is already controlled by my silver peanut the only improvements I can see a Glo remote possibly bringing are being able to bring the tv back out of standby (only if it can send standby to turn it off but then send the Input sourve button to the tv to turn it on) and the excitement of having lighty up buttons in a darkish room.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Let us know how you find the batter consumption....


Are you suggesting that Rikki can use his Glo remote to fry his fish and chips then blindlemon?

Or perhaps as a device to toss pancakes in his living room


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Are you suggesting that Rikki can use his Glo remote to fry his fish and chips then blindlemon?
> 
> Or perhaps as a device to toss pancakes in his living room


Hehe - nice to see you're keeping an eye on my ytpong skills Pete


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> the only improvements I can see a Glo remote possibly bringing are being able to bring the tv back out of standby (only if it can send standby to turn it off but then send the Input sourve button to the tv to turn it on) and the excitement of having lighty up buttons in a darkish room.


I see the excitement of thinking about the buttons lighting up has affected your typing skills as well today Pete 

Edit: Oh, is 'lighty' a real word rather than a typo then? In that case I think you should have hypenated it and used 'lighty-up'....


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Hehe - nice to see you're keeping an eye on my ytpong skills Pete


Something odd with the forum software actually.

When I used Quote it showed you as having typed "battery" in the quote pasted in to my reply screen but the forum software was definitely showing your posting of this word as just being "batter".


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Oh, is 'lighty' a real word rather than a typo then? In that case I think you should have hypenated it and used 'lighty-up'....


I have just submitted my application coining this word to the Oxford English Dictionary.

Having said that I have definitely seen it used before, even if it may not officially yet be a word. May be it is a word in American.....


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> Something odd with the forum software actually.
> 
> When I used Quote it showed you as having typed "battery" in the quote pasted in to my reply screen but the forum software was definitely showing your posting of this word as just being "batter".


You caught me mid-edit 

Actually, there is a bug in the software - if you post something then hit "Edit" by accident when you mean to hit "Quote" and your post is still the last on the thread, when you hit the back button to get out of the Edit dialog, your post has disappeared! You have to come out of the thread and go back in to see it....


----------



## rickynumber18

I'm blowing moderate to warm. I like the remote far more than the silver one, especially since I can control my TV and don't have to have two remotes on the couch. Just try feeding a baby with one hand and using two remotes with the other - it doesn't work. However one remote does! 

I suppose I could reprogramme the 'TV Power' key, but why? The whole point of buying the remote was to be able to control my TV. I think TiVo should have allowed us to reprogramme useless and unusable buttons.

My rating so far is 8/10. No idea about the battery consumption but with a baby and baby toys I have an ample supply of rechargeable AAA batteries on the go.

...and FYI, Pete77. Rikki? Do I look like a women? On second thoughts, don't answer that!


----------



## Linda D

RichardJH said:


> So that only applies to blondes then


Hey, leave me out of it!!!


----------



## gohilo

After all the glo-ing reports, I recently baught a glo remote. Sad to say it sucks big time. Just does not perform anywhere near as good as the silver remote. It's just too slow and doesn't cache the keypresses like my silver remote does. As an example I often press the back button 2 to 3 times very quickly on the silver remote and it will keep up with my keypresses the glo just fails miserably. Have to pause between keypresses for it to catch up which is unacceptable and frustrating. I've put 2 sets of new batteries thru it and it made no difference so doubt it's a bettery problem. I'm hoping it's a faulty unit... find it bizare that no-one on here has noticed this problem at all... My glo remote is sitting on the telly gathering dust now... while my trusty old worn silver remote is keeping up the good work.


----------



## rickynumber18

I recently posted a comment about the Glo remote, which updated my earlier comments (see #227 and #236). For the life of me I can't fathom why it's not on this thread anymore (maybe the moderators can locate it?). Had you read that you may have saved your money. 

In my missing post, I explained that I have problems with the lack of response the remote has (slow ain't the word!). When I set up a recording and alter the 'to be kept' from the default to 'until I delete', each key stroke takes an age and around 10 to 15 seconds to respond, which drives me batty and the air to turn blue as I curse my Glo remote. I haven't found your particular problem, probably 'cos I just don't do what you describe. I still wish there were more programmable buttons. FYI; I've only had to replace the batteries once so far. I suppose once or twice a year isn't so bad.

I rated the remote 8/10 back in March and that's definitely slipped to around 5/10. If I had to choose between the old silver remote, the fairly useless black version (with the missing essential buttons) and the Glo remote I'd still take the Glo remote as it has a nice modern feel and learnt to control my LCD TV. Even if I could locate a code to punch into my old silver remote I'd probably still take the new Glo remote.

I would suggest listing your Glo remote on a certain auction site. They're still VERY expensive to buy in the UK. I'm sure someone would pay slightly below the going rate so you could recoup some money.


----------



## Pete77

rickynumber18 said:


> I recently posted a comment about the Glo remote, which updated my earlier comments (see #227 and #236). For the life of me I can't fathom why it's not on this thread anymore (maybe the moderators can locate it?). Had you read that you may have saved your money.


It would be tempting to speculate on how a post that is unfavourable to the cause of selling Glo remotes came to suddenly disappear from this thread.


----------



## blindlemon

Pete77 said:


> It would be tempting to speculate on how a post that is unfavourable to the cause of selling Glo remotes came to suddenly disappear from this thread.


You really need to get out more Pete 

All these conspiracy theories are making you sound like you're obsessed....

Clearly, the owners of this forum are in league with me to jack up the monopolistic price of Glo remotes, and presumably Rupert Murdoch is involved somehow too?

Maybe we should set up an 0870 hotline for distressed Glo owners who have been raped of their cash by monopolistic capitalists....


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> Clearly, the owners of this forum are in league with me to jack up the monopolistic price of Glo remotes, and presumably Rupert Murdoch is involved somehow too?
> 
> Maybe we should set up an 0870 hotline for distressed Glo owners who have been raped of their cash by monopolistic capitalists....


Odd how you should be the one to rush to respond to my post blindlemon.


----------



## blindlemon

As I'm the only person who sells Glo remotes in the UK it was pretty damn obvious who you were pointing the finger at 

This continual trolling is becoming tedious and I'm sure the Mods will be unimpressed by your insinuations that they have somehow been "nobbled" to delete posts that are not 100&#37; complimentary to Glo remotes!

Edit: I have just reported your post.


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> As I'm the only person who sells Glo remotes in the UK it was pretty damn obvious who you were pointing the finger at


I expect the post may well have disappeared due to the forum being overloaded with traffic when the original poster tried to submit it. I certainly did not mean to imply any form of collusion with anyone.

In any event I see the poster has now reiterated his comments so the point now once again exists.

I will take on board the fact that you are now following a Work to Rule policy, so to speak, in respect of my contributions in any future posts I make in the forum.


----------



## Milhouse

Pete77 said:


> It would be tempting to speculate on how a post that is unfavourable to the cause of selling Glo remotes came to suddenly disappear from this thread.





Pete77 said:


> I certainly did not mean to imply any form of collusion with anyone.


FFS Pete, it's patently obvious what you were implying - stop being a weasel by trying to deny it. If you're going to make comments like that at least have the balls to stand by them, otherwise you run the risk of appearing quite pathetic.


----------



## Pete77

I think we need to get this thread back on track and focus on why it is that some Tivo S1 users seem to report less responsive behaviour with a Tivo Glo remote rather than a conventional silver Thomson branded UK S1 remote or for that matter a black US Philips Tivo S1 remote.


----------



## 6022tivo

Pete trying to get a thread back on track... lol

That's a first..

Right, here we go.

A few posts up, the GLO was knocked as poor due to it does not buffer commands like the silver one?????

I know when the tivo is busy, I can say select live TV and say channel 103, as the tivo will be maybe 1-2 seconds behind me, but I assumed that this buffering was done by the Tivo and NOT the remote????

I will test in a min, but if I say change channel to 102 and after pressing the buttons cover the IR of the remote, the tivo has already received the channel changes and is in the process of beep beep beeping to the channel number.

To conclude, I think the tivo buffers the remote commands and not the remote, so am confused by the post???


----------



## gohilo

Firstly, thanks to those confirming the problem I am experiencing. Thought I was going mad... Just couldn't believe there would be 9 NINE pages of posts and next to no negative comments and yet the remote is next to useless at least as far as I am personaly concerned (my opinion).

With regard to the cause of the problem, although I believe the Tivo Caches commands that it recieves, I don't believe the Glo remote is caching keystrokes at all so if you press keys quickly in succession without pausing between keystrokes it will completely lose or ignore subsequent keystroke hence they won't ever get to the Tivo at all. 

My Glo will be up for sale when I get a chance to list it....


----------



## AMc

It occurs to me that lots of the people prepared to spend &#163;40ish for a new remote are likely to be running upgraded Tivos with cachecards. My 400GB Tivo with cachecard has about 240 recordings and it is very responsive to the silver remote so I never notice the a delay. As it also controls my amp (and I have 2 spares) I'm unlikely to replace it with a glo until I upgrade.

gohilo - given your experience I would also be disappointed. It is also possible that in 9 pages of responses your remote is the only one that's faulty but you probably considered that already...


----------



## Pete77

AMc said:


> gohilo - given your experience I would also be disappointed. It is also possible that in 9 pages of responses your remote is the only one that's faulty but you probably considered that already...


Then I feel sure that Tivoheaven would want to exchange it for another unit (if they supplied it and it is not a direct personal import) under their usual excellent customer service policies in order to rule out that possibility.


----------



## blindlemon

Thanks for taking on the mantle of spokesperson for TiVoheaven Pete  - as it happens I have already sent Mr Gohilo a PM.

I did like the bit about excellent customer service though, so if you would like a job as an *unpaid* PR person please let me know


----------



## Pete77

blindlemon said:


> I did like the bit about excellent customer service though, so if you would like a job as an *unpaid* PR person please let me know


I'm happy to see that you appear to have fallen out of a slightly more comfortable side of bed down in Malmesbury today.

I do not lack any faith whatsoever in your own professionalism, high standards or the quality of your products but simply periodically try to bang the consumer drum to ensure that consumers also get the best value for money. It is unfortunate that the previous comments about the Glo remote disappeared (due undoubtedly to technical problems with the forum) as I know that if they had remained you would have of course been keen to reply to the original post within a matter of hours.


----------

